# Форум для размышляющих > Другое >  Алкоголизм.

## Игорёк

Не знаю зачем я это пишу, просто отвлечься. Причиной тому послужило то что сегодня я встретил на улице знакомого, естественно был пьян, и было жутко стыдно, хотя я этого конечно не показываю, всегда весел и приветлив, говорю о делах, но сознательно понимаю, что все меня считают конченым чмом. И наверно по закону подлости так получается что я всегда встречаю знакомых будучи в нетрезвом виде, хотя трезвый я на поряк больше чем пьяный, если брать вообщем моё бытие..
Есть и такие знакомые, которых за последнее время я встречал только выпивший. Т.е. трезвым они меня не видели полгода-год. По всей логике они смело могут предположить что я такой всегда, каждый день. и это служит очредным стимулом к последующему пьянству. "Пью потому что стыдно"(с) 
Вообщем-то получается так что все кто меня знает не очень хорошо, но и недостаточно плохо, считают меня конченой сволочью. Я путаюсь в мыслях, зажат, плохо разговариваю, выгляжу глупо, но все думают что это именно от того что я банальный алкаш. Такой колдырик, без желаний, без целей, без перспектив, без мыслей..  
 Знаю что мне постоянно не визет, но не считаю это проблемой, поскольку полный атеист, и в случайности не верю. Я привык исключать возможность этих случайностей, или сводить ее до минимума. Но в случае с пьянством это не подходит, потому что бросать пить полностью я не хочу. Вопреки всей логике нормальных людей жизнь для меня тогда превратиться в настоящий ад. И с годами я в этом убеждаюсь все больше и больше, сидя на форумах алкашей, и сравнивая их ситуации.
 По поводу случайностей и их исключения - встреча со знакомыми это недостаточный стимул. Вот например после 3.5 лет лишения водительских прав, через пару месяцев я снова сел за руль пьяным, и чтоже? - через 200 метров напоролся на машину гаи, ночью во дворе. Откупился. Но теперь я знаю, что если я только сяду за руль, то тутже попадусь, это послужило стимулом переосмыслить свию "невезучесть", и теперь к вопросу трезвости за рулем я отношуть принципиально. 
 В случае со знакомыми, я не могу так поступить, поскольку избавиться от таких встречь можно только 2мя способами - не выходить на улицу, не пить совсем. Ни тот ни другой вариант для меня невозможен. Поэтому надо постораться свести до минимума вероятность своего позора. 
 Завтра я позвоню другу (на машине), и съезжу в гипермаркет, наберу там пиво по акциям, на пару тысяч рублей. Часть оставлю дома, остальное буду хранить в гараже в яме, поскольку пью восновном в гараже.

----------


## Гражданин

> Не знаю зачем я это пишу, просто отвлечься. Причиной тому послужило то что сегодня я встретил на улице знакомого, естественно был пьян, и было жутко стыдно, хотя я этого конечно не показываю, всегда весел и приветлив, говорю о делах, но сознательно понимаю, что все меня считают конченым чмом. И наверно по закону подлости так получается что я всегда встречаю знакомых будучи в нетрезвом виде, хотя трезвый я на поряк больше чем пьяный, если брать вообщем моё бытие..
> Есть и такие знакомые, которых за последнее время я встречал только выпивший. Т.е. трезвым они меня не видели полгода-год. По всей логике они смело могут предположить что я такой всегда, каждый день. и это служит очредным стимулом к последующему пьянству. "Пью потому что стыдно"(с) 
> Вообщем-то получается так что все кто меня знает не очень хорошо, но и недостаточно плохо, считают меня конченой сволочью. Я путаюсь в мыслях, зажат, плохо разговариваю, выгляжу глупо, но все думают что это именно от того что я банальный алкаш. Такой колдырик, без желаний, без целей, без перспектив, без мыслей..  
>  Знаю что мне постоянно не визет, но не считаю это проблемой, поскольку полный атеист, и в случайности не верю. Я привык исключать возможность этих случайностей, или сводить ее до минимума. Но в случае с пьянством это не подходит, потому что бросать пить полностью я не хочу. Вопреки всей логике нормальных людей жизнь для меня тогда превратиться в настоящий ад. И с годами я в этом убеждаюсь все больше и больше, сидя на форумах алкашей, и сравнивая их ситуации.
>  По поводу случайностей и их исключения - встреча со знакомыми это недостаточный стимул. Вот например после 3.5 лет лишения водительских прав, через пару месяцев я снова сел за руль пьяным, и чтоже? - через 200 метров напоролся на машину гаи, ночью во дворе. Откупился. Но теперь я знаю, что если я только сяду за руль, то тутже попадусь, это послужило стимулом переосмыслить свию "невезучесть", и теперь к вопросу трезвости за рулем я отношуть принципиально. 
>  В случае со знакомыми, я не могу так поступить, поскольку избавиться от таких встречь можно только 2мя способами - не выходить на улицу, не пить совсем. Ни тот ни другой вариант для меня невозможен. Поэтому надо постораться свести до минимума вероятность своего позора. 
>  Завтра я позвоню другу (на машине), и съезжу в гипермаркет, наберу там пиво по акциям, на пару тысяч рублей. Часть оставлю дома, остальное буду хранить в гараже в яме, поскольку пью восновном в гараже.


 Как говорится случайности не случайны. Если бы меня мои знакомые по школе, институтам часто видели меня бухим, то и мне тоже было крайне форшно и стыдно за себя и свою жизнь. Это значило, что бухая я не с проста, а скорее всего из-за проблем в жизни. И это значило бы, что проблемы мои лишь усугублялись и все становилось хуже, вплоть до самооценки.
Вот на кой хрен тебе пиваса на пару тысяч? Ты чего, во -ервых вдруг срок годности выйдут, а ты не успеешь допить)) Во-вторых, ты только яму себе копаешь глубже. Не бросай пить полностью, если не можешь и чувствуеш, что жизнь превратиться в ад. Сведи потреблении к минимуму. Способы ты и сам наверное знаешь. Тут главное мотивация. А чтобы она была, надо что-то менять, пусть и через силу. Хотя чего я расписываю, ты и так все это прекрасно понимаешь...

----------


## evalia

как можно пить пиво, а? оно даже пахнет мерзотно, не говоря уж о вкусе.

----------


## valeron

Я тоже пил! Ягуары, пиво, коктейли, водку из горла! Стаж около 1,5-2х лет! Но почти каждый день. Я удмал что если перестану пить то жизнь изменится, но это бред.  Вот не пью с лета 2009го, а что толку? Ничего не изменилось! только стало ещё хуже! Раньше выпьешь, с корешами перетрёшь за жизнь! Веселеешь и жить хочется! А сейчас вообще никакой радости не осталось. незнаю почему не пью. Просто когда бухал то жирел сильно и слабел, но в противовес этому появлялась какая то уверенность и жизненная сила изза алкоголя. А потом меня на улице "приняли," когда я навеселе хотел общаться с людьми и дружить, стрелял сигареты! Жалко что не убили! С тех пор не курю и не пью! Только вот здоровье никакущее! Когда пил ничего почти не болело и не беспокоило! А сейчас началось! дваление! остеохондрозы и всякое такое, и это в 22 года! Ходячий мертвец. 

А сейчас я трезвенник и заболел гордыней изза этого и высокомерием. Считаю что я чем то лучше остальных когда не пью. Самоутверждаюсь за этот счёт - понимаю какое на самом деле говно! 

Считаю что пить можно и нужно, но для меня именно этот имидж алкаша отталкивает больше чем тяга пить! Всё таки надеюсь получить с этого хоть какие нибудь плоды, какое нибудь озарение. 

Вот когда пил не думал о таких вещах, а вот когда суициднулся (осмелился на это) выпил 3 литра пива, разозлился и мочканулся!

----------


## Игорёк

evalia,
 нормально пахнет и пьется) вообще мне всеравно что пить. Если бы знал где купить спирта - пил бы спирт. Из все алкоголя пиво - наименьшее по последствиям. т.е. отходняки менее ощутимы, чем например после водки, или яги вашей. 

Гражданин, срок годности у пива большой, там же химикатов куча, консервантов всяких. В месяц я пропиваю около 1800р (статистику веду). Так что того пива мне хватит на 1.5 месяца примерно. при сроке годности у бытылки в полгода.

----------


## Гражданин

> как можно пить пиво, а? оно даже пахнет мерзотно, не говоря уж о вкусе.


 Кому как. Я более крепкий алкоголь не употребляю уже года два( да и раньше то особо не пил).
Мне нравится вкус пива. Но я не пью балонное, оно самое низкокачественное, пойло одним словом.

----------


## valeron

пиво пьют потому что торкает, и торкает плавно. и это целая культура. со временем привыкаешь. и хорошо закусывается. я пил его, но мне оно не нравилось. я пил чтобы торкнутся. а потом перешёл на яги - намного круче пива только вреднее)

----------


## andreyzz

пить в гараже?хуйня какая..типа откупорил полтораху арсенального и уставился в кирпичную стену?..))

неделю назад вернулся с экзамена. какие все молодые и красивые. приятно сидеть среди таких людей и девушек в особенности.

кончай в самом деле..понимаю что лень но лучше очухаться в 40 лет со спокойной душой что ты хотя бы попытался что то изменить чем в встать в те же 40 лет поняв что счастья нет и уже ТОЧНО не будет.захочешь проснуться когда тебе еще было 27 а хуюшки....это не сон...
так что копи на хирурга и исправляй то что тебе не нравится во внешности. можно на заочку идти..бейся изо всех сил. дави тараканов. меняй убеждения. вдруг получится заграницу свалить? и выкини всю эту срань про "патриотизм". всех пох на тебя. людям  улиц государству...всем!.

чего чего? пользу пренесешь? ну если уж есть такое желание прислуживать кому то сразу скажу что в армию не заберут не сцы даже если захочешь. а пьяным в засраном гараже валявшись тоже согласись пользы от тебя мало..))

стране помогут те кто счастлив и доволен жизнью. у тебя же не удовлетворены даже первичные потребности. (еда секс. деньги. свобода. здоровье ). начни с этого. 

НАЧНИ С СЕБЯ. ПОЛЮБИ СЕБЯ А ПОТОМ ПОЙ ПРО ПАТРЕОТИЗМ!!!!

надоело мне тебе-мужику обьяснять очевидные вещи. столько говна у тебя в голове.

писать что именно тебе сделать я не буду. т.к если совсем кретин то не так поймешь или сделаешь совсем не то. 
если умный то сам как нибудь поймешь что надо делать.

а не получится к 40 годам будешь со спокойной душой знать что хотя бы попытался изменить жизнь  а дальше сиди себе с пивом В СВОЕМ ГАРАЖЕ до 50 лет а там и помрешь...

сделай как я сказал т.к нет ничего хуже ощущения упущенного шанса.

----------


## Игорёк

valeron, знакомо. Всё почти как у меня. Тоже пил каждый день и водку "из горла". Сейчас уже здоровье не то, да и с друзьями непопьешь, поскольку у все семейные дела. нельзя им. 
Я пью всреднем через день, по 3-4-5 бутылок пива. Иногда одну, иногда нажираюсь. Но запоями не пью уже года 1.5.
 И кстати ты совершенно прав, что ничего не измениться в трезвости. Я тоже завязывал, не пил, но ничего не изменилось. Это со стороны, людям непроблемным так кажется, что человек неудачник потому что пьет, но во многих случаях он пьет именно потому что он неудачник, и ничего не может с этим сделать.  Раньше я не представлял как можно заливать свои проблемы всю жизнь, а теперь понял это на собственном примеме, как нельзя лучше). Просто раньше думал - ну можно попить день, неделю, год, но теперь осознал что можно так пропить и всю жизнь..
Я сам презирал (и презираю) алкоголиков. И когда трезвый с ненавистью отношусь к пьяным, как буд-то я выше, сильнее их. Но на самом деле я такое же ничтожество. И нет по большому счету разницы трезв или пьян. 
Тоесть истина тут такая - трезвый ты или пьяный не так важно, главное чмо ты или нет. И если ты чмо, так зачем тогда пить, или не пить ? - нет никакой разницы. Вот я и пью, и не пью).

----------


## valeron

*andreyzz*
если бы всё так просто было то и алкашей бы в стране не было! 
да и что тут рассказывать - даже работящие семейные люди на заводах все алкаши - и вечером, и в выходные бухают. что от них толку то - ну не бухали бы они, строили скворечники, всякие кружки трудовые вели - хотя...  может так и надо, только это радости не приносит - а вот взял бутылку - сидишь философствуешь, думаешь о жизни, романтика! а общественное мнение - лучше не иметь знакомых )) чтобы не позориться! пусть на своих мужей и жён смотрят с кем живут!

----------


## Игорёк

> пиво пьют потому что торкает, и торкает плавно. и это целая культура. со временем привыкаешь. и хорошо закусывается. я пил его, но мне оно не нравилось. я пил чтобы торкнутся. а потом перешёл на яги - намного круче пива только вреднее)


 Вот вот.. вкус пива нравится потому что он подсознательно предраспологает к торчу. 
Пьешь, знаешь что торкнет, поэтому и вкус нравится. По такой же теории может и нравится вкус водки например. 

А вот про яги - зря. Одно из самых мерзких поил. Одно время пил, но только потому что было дешего, типа акция была. Потом снова перешел на пиво. От этих поил тошнит, лично мне плохо с них, не могу уснуть и чувствую себя не столько пьяным, сколько дураком. Вообщем кошмар какой-то. Не знаю как молодежь это пьет.
Конкретно ягу пил 2 раза в жизни, и оба раза жалел об этом. Больше точно не буду.

----------


## valeron

*Игорёк*
Я вот заменил алкоголизм на онлайн игры - прихожу домой играю! Дота, Контра, БатлФилд - такие где есть конкуренция и нубов наказывают. Вот я например круче всех отыграл игру - чувствую что доминирую - такая вот никчёмная мразь. 
Вот купил себе штангу,скамейку и стойки. Изза работы и постоянных нервных срывов еле еле вроде занимаюсь, мечтаю о разряде, пока вроде бы подхожу к I по жиму лёжа, а дальше уже кмс, вот думаю получу КМС - буду ли я сбя уверенне чувствовать - только там допинг тест стоит 5.000 рублей, вот нашёл куда бабки потратить - на мечту. Хотя какой из меня с порезаными руками боец с предплечьями покоцанами, не чувствую в себе силы.....

Вот смотрю на алкашей - уверенные, здоровые, жирные, кажутся мощными, дерзкие - и понимаю ну пиздец какое же я говно, и что занимайся штангой что не занимайся, пей что не пей так говном и останешься.

и вот что интересно, даже если богатый ты, ну у нас начальник на работе - так его тоже презирают, он худой и типо в глаза ему никто не говоррит ничегоЭ но за спиной только в путь.  И что делать - знать что тебе лицемерят....

Единственный шанс который я вижу чтобы человеком стать - это действовать так чтобы нести добро в мир и карать зло. например если хорошо раскачаться можно давать пизды гопникам - уже добро. Или помогать например политическим организациям которые помогают людям, поддерживать всякие социальные мероприятия, т.е. грубо говоря своими делами положительными доказывать что ты человек и человек хороший.

----------


## valeron

> А вот про яги - зря. Одно из самых мерзких поил. Одно время пил, но только потому что было дешего, типа акция была. Потом снова перешел на пиво. От этих поил тошнит, лично мне плохо с них, не могу уснуть и чувствую себя не столько пьяным, сколько дураком. Вообщем кошмар какой-то. Не знаю как молодежь это пьет.
> Конкретно ягу пил 2 раза в жизни, и оба раза жалел об этом. Больше точно не буду.


 ну зря или нет, говорю как есть. Яги поначалу воспринимаются как коктейли, сначала я был равнодшен, а потом как то втянулся настолько что уже ничего не пил кроме яги. Во первых она вкусная(вкуснее пива и коктейлей), сначала она такой не кажется но потом очень втягиваешься. Я пил как газировку и кайфовал даже от вкуса одного. 

И эффепкт от неё очень крутой. Одна банка и реально летаешь. Сначала я реально от неё летал, ососбенно в жаркие дни. Стоишь на платформе, покупаешь ягу - и всё. расколбас. Уже и в электричке в толкучке не противно, и мысли нормальные.

И ещё про эффект, да она и бодрит и пьянит одновременно, типо кофеин таурин. От водки вялость, от пива тоже, а тут энергия, и расслабление одновременно.

Ну единственное что она вредная, там написано не более 1й банки в день. Но даже столько много. 
Но кого это останавливало, сначала 1 банки хватало, а потом уже не так сильно торкало, покупал 2-3, нормально было


Но это в прошлом. Если решусь на самоубийство, то наверное перед этим нажрусь, хотя есть опасность что и умирать расхочется....

----------


## Игорёк

andreyzz



> а пьяным в засраном гараже валявшись тоже согласись пользы от тебя мало..))


 Э-э!! У меня в гараже идеальный порядок!)) (будет, после ремонта). В порядке и пьется легче, хотябы ради этого уже полезно его иметь. 

 А про патриотизм - пойми ты что я не хочу никуда сваливать!). Разве только посмотреть.. Мне нравится природа, люди, климат, вообщем все что тут есть. А там я буду чужим для всех, и всё там для меня будет чужим. Зачем это надо ? Тут и детство прошло, есть и метса где я был счастлив. Это дом, и этого уже не изменить никаким образом.

----------


## Игорёк

valeron,
в том то и дело что я не пью для бодрости, а пью восном перед сном. Тоесть выпил и через какое-то время спать. А после яги заснуть сложно. Я от банки лежал по часу по два. Мне это не подходит.
 Бодрость я ловлю от трезвости, во время интересной работы. А пиво - чтоб не думать о грустном, и хоть чем-то себя занять.
 В игры я не играю, не люблю. Спортом мне заниматься тяжело, пробовал. Но буду наверно еще пробовать, просто с такой кучей проблем, очень сложно собраться с мыслями для этого. Проще нажраться и забыться, для того чтобы на следующий день сделать какую-нибудь очередную бессмысленную хрень и снова нажраться...  
 В жизни любого неудачника есть такой париод - нечего делать, некуда пойти. Это время необходимо чем-то заполнить. Поэтому я выпиваю и ложусь спать. Трезвый я сплю плохо, от нервов. Выпивка помогает, но конечно эффект дает обратный, для последующей трезвости (после сна).
 Короче это адский замкнутый круг, не дай бог кому оказаться в таком дерьме. Конечно лучше сдохнуть, но я пока, как и все, надеюсь на чудо ))

----------


## valeron

А ну ясно. Я просто пил чтобы день быстрее шёл, или время в дороге если или в электричках, или если настроение говно ягуар его поднимал, силы придавал. А со сном да проблемы, но у меня пробема психологическая - хочу подольше посидеть у компа, даже если нет сил - тут люди, жизнь, общение, фильмы и прочее, а в реальности ничего этого нет. Поэтому в выходные люблю спать когда уже не можешь даже встать что глаза сами слипаются, а так да просыпаюсь по 3-4 раза за ночь то дверью хлопнут то просто какая то тревога) 
у меня тоже со спортом проблемы изза здоровья в основном и неохото, но у меня стимул что на меня часто быдлят и очень обидно поэтому надо быть готовым дать пизды а значит быть в форме а значит надо постоянно с железом заниматься.

до чего кстати люди жалкие, вот простой пример. короче на работе приезжал мужик какой то иногда невзначай выёживался силой там своей, мол если коробку перенести он такой - да ты не поднимешь, выложи немного отттуда, или там да куда тебе то - я то еле поднял. ну и вот когда я начал заниматься месяца через 3 я оделся нормально в обтягивающую водолазку короче грудак ширы напрягал ходил так около него и понял по глазам как он охренел , я это почувствовал и это даёт стимул дальше заниматься.

----------


## Игорёк

Вот моя статистика. цены на 0.5 пива.

----------


## valeron

а не пробовал заменить пиво снотворным дабы уменьшить количество его потребления?


20-21 мая   - не пил
этот день занеси в красные дни календаря и отмечай каждый год тем что не будешь пить. так ещё больше сократишь кол-во потребления  :Smile:

----------


## Игорёк

> А ну ясно. Я просто пил чтобы день быстрее шёл, или время в дороге если или в электричках, или если настроение говно ягуар его поднимал, силы придавал. А со сном да проблемы, но у меня пробема психологическая - хочу подольше посидеть у компа, даже если нет сил - тут люди, жизнь, общение, фильмы и прочее, а в реальности ничего этого нет. Поэтому в выходные люблю спать когда уже не можешь даже встать что глаза сами слипаются, а так да просыпаюсь по 3-4 раза за ночь то дверью хлопнут то просто какая то тревога) 
> у меня тоже со спортом проблемы изза здоровья в основном и неохото, но у меня стимул что на меня часто быдлят и очень обидно поэтому надо быть готовым дать пизды а значит быть в форме а значит надо постоянно с железом заниматься.
> 
> до чего кстати люди жалкие, вот простой пример. короче на работе приезжал мужик какой то иногда невзначай выёживался силой там своей, мол если коробку перенести он такой - да ты не поднимешь, выложи немного отттуда, или там да куда тебе то - я то еле поднял. ну и вот когда я начал заниматься месяца через 3 я оделся нормально в обтягивающую водолазку короче грудак ширы напрягал ходил так около него и понял по глазам как он охренел , я это почувствовал и это даёт стимул дальше заниматься.


 Браво! 
Да, есть аткие кто хвастается силой. Мне тоже это не нравится, с другой стороны им просто больше нечем похвастать. Но они этого не понимают, и выпендриваются тем, что дано им от природы просто так. 

А вообще вот читаю про то как молодые жалуются на здоровье, и ужасаюсь. У меня-то вроде как ничего не болит! только душа. А тут и всякие остиохондрозы и сердце и голова. А я толком ничего этого не знаю. Ну разве что с бодуна, само собой. Я даже не простывал уже несколько лет. Только зубы дерьмовые, но и то не болят, с 2003 года. Короче кроме внешней эстетики никаких физических болезней нет. В том плане что нифига не болит никогда. Хотя уверен что если пройти полный анализ, то обнаружится куча отклонений и всяких мелочей. Даже страшно подумать.

----------


## Игорёк

> а не пробовал заменить пиво снотворным дабы уменьшить количество его потребления?
> 
> 
> 20-21 мая   - не пил
> этот день занеси в красные дни календаря и отмечай каждый год тем что не будешь пить. так ещё больше сократишь кол-во потребления


 я не хочу принимать колеса. Никакие. Боюсь зависимости. т.е. боюсь сделать еще хуже. И вообще я никакие таблетки никогада не пил. И не собираюсь начинать. 
Самое хорошее снотворное и стимул к жизни, да и вообще всё остальное, это женщина, пока что я рассматриваю только этот вариант.. Если же мне так ничего и неудастся, тогда уже будет всеравно. Вначале сяду на стимуляторы типа амфетамина, чтобы заработать себе на похороны. Потом перейду на героин, или банально попробую спиться. Хотя сомневаюсь что хватит сил на все это. Но это потом. пока что есть надежда)....

----------


## valeron

> А вообще вот читаю про то как молодые жалуются на здоровье, и ужасаюсь. У меня-то вроде как ничего не болит! только душа. А тут и всякие остиохондрозы и сердце и голова. А я толком ничего этого не знаю. Ну разве что с бодуна, само собой. Я даже не простывал уже несколько лет. Только зубы дерьмовые, но и то не болят, с 2003 года. Короче кроме внешней эстетики никаких физических болезней нет. В том плане что нифига не болит никогда. Хотя уверен что если пройти полный анализ, то обнаружится куча отклонений и всяких мелочей. Даже страшно подумать.


 
ну тут ещё такое дело, если образ жизни малоактивный и к тому же если алкоголик, то не чувствуется ничего. а как только нагрузки на тело и если (не дай) пить просить то сразу всё повылезает - алкоголь как анальгетик тем более если ежедневно заправляться! Вот алкашня которые валяются на улицах ничо не чувствуют хотя больные все.
но щас школы эти парты все искривляют позвоночник, сидячий образ жизни загрязнённая окружающая среда. да и вот я родился в 89м а это совок, перестройка, еда плохая - заложился плохой фундамент для развития, хотя вот много ровестников больших здоровых и счастливых так что хз  :Smile: 

вот мне в детстве по спине ударили я боялся сказать теперь поясница болит уже 15 лет, наверное смещение или ещё что но ко врачу идти страшно, я не верю нашим врачам. Сосулька упала в детстве на голову. мигрени с детства, шея так же искревлена. В детстве мать орала сильно если я там вдруг пожалуюсь типо пугала что на таблетки всю жизнь работать и т.д., один раз отвела так ничо не нашли и т.д., а мигрени до сих пор появляются иногда но уже реже намного,  ну вот до такого довела что даже щас я боюсь идти лечиться, думаю что лучше умереть. Да и кому я сейчас нужен там в больнице скажут что ты лечишься ты же самоубийца и т.д.

----------


## valeron

> это женщина, пока что я рассматриваю только этот вариант.. Если же мне так ничего и неудастся, тогда уже будет всеравно. Вначале сяду на стимуляторы типа амфетамина, чтобы заработать себе на похороны. Потом перейду на героин, или банально попробую спиться. Хотя сомневаюсь что хватит сил на все это. Но это потом. пока что есть надежда)....


 я вот тоже иногда сопливлюсь и мечтаю о женщине только мне проще от этого отказаться из-за физических неполноценностей.  
да и разве это стимул - это лишние проблемы, все эти отношения, что мужик типо должен то-то и то-то, и т.д. семья дети, в нашем современном обществе это жесть, да и обному выживать легче чем кому то там свои проблемы совать. если уж искать стимул то это стимул какой то внутренней справедливости что если например я думаю о смерти о жизни о всяких вещах то я должен смочь изменить что-то чтобы стать полноценным членом общества, более того "Спасти" себя и надеяться что вокруг тебя люди тоже спасутся. Так вот для меня таким стимулом является на данное время ненависть и злость ко всему окружающему смраду, к политикам ментам алкашам тупицам, плодов это не приносит пока что, жить по прежнему не хочется =)

----------


## Игорёк

Я боюсь врачей, с детства. Вообще самые ужасные инстанции где я бывал, это ГАИ и больницы. Но больницы наверно больше. 
 Я боюсь операций, из-за наркоза. Я никогда не терял сознание, и мне очень страшно психологичеки будет чувствовать наркоз. А если операцию делать под местным наркозом, то думаю будет не менее ужасно. 
 Еще факт раздевания из-за комплексов мне неприятен. И любые препараты меня пугают, таблетки, уколы, и вообще все что с этим связано. Я боюсь побочек. 
 Помню когда брали кровь из вены, потом стало плохо. У меня эта картина не уходила из глаз. Как быстро шприц наполнился кровью. Причем вначале было нормально. Только потом я вспомнил, и стало не по себе.. Когда брали второй раз, я уже не смотрел.

----------


## valeron

Мне делали и местные наркозы и общие!
Общий короче одевают маску там газ какой то, я глубоко вдохнул мне сказали считать до 5 я сказал раз и уснул! ничего не снилось сразу проснулся уже в палате!

а местный наркоз сначала колят улоны по периметру, а потом ничего почти не чувствуешь - только если то место давит на то которое чувствует, чувствуешь прикосновение ил скажем толчок какой то )

ну я к мясу привык. хотя не по себе , ну когда вены вскрыл видел  как мышцы предплечий и сухожилия свои, жесть конечно) я перестал сразу смареть, откинул голову и стал ждать смерти, так и не дождался =)

----------


## Игорёк

Странный какой-то наркоз, я думал это все сложнее происходит и дольше. 
Я еще боюсь того что сердце не выдержит, или что-нибудь с мозгом произойдет. Хотя бы по той причине что пью и курю, или получу передозировку. Вообщем не представляю как это может произойти со мной. 
 Думаю что у меня есть проблемы с сердцем, есть артериальное давление, вообщем есть что-то такое серьезное чего врачи могут не спалить. Есть же проблема наркоза у сердечников, у старых людей, тоесть это большая нагрузка, которую не все могут пережить. 
Ну а то что ты себя порезал это конечно хреново. Зря тыт так. Вроде по описанию все перспективы у тебя есть, а главное есть характер, сила воли, работаешь, не пьешь, спортом занимаешься. Это уже серьезные показатели.

----------


## Игорёк

Странный какой-то наркоз, я думал это все сложнее происходит и дольше. 
Я еще боюсь того что сердце не выдержит, или что-нибудь с мозгом произойдет. Хотя бы по той причине что пью и курю, или получу передозировку. Вообщем не представляю как это может произойти со мной. 
 Думаю что у меня есть проблемы с сердцем, есть артериальное давление, вообщем есть что-то такое серьезное чего врачи могут не спалить. Есть же проблема наркоза у сердечников, у старых людей, тоесть это большая нагрузка, которую не все могут пережить. 
Ну а то что ты себя порезал это конечно хреново. Зря тыт так. Вроде по описанию все перспективы у тебя есть, а главное есть характер, сила воли, работаешь, не пьешь, спортом занимаешься. Это уже серьезные показатели.

----------


## Dione

> evalia,
>  нормально пахнет и пьется) вообще мне всеравно что пить. Если бы знал где купить спирта - пил бы спирт.


 в аптеке,на сколько я знаю,продается.

а вообще,да,я согласна.пиво гадкое.

----------


## Гражданин

Если я буду пить охоту и жишуль как Игорёк,то оно для меня будет тоже гадкое)

----------


## Kali-Ma

Надо сначала посмотреть в медицинской энциклопедии, что это за болезнь - алкоголизм. Может, описываемая Игорьком ситуация - всего лишь безобидная привычка?)

----------


## Гражданин

> Надо сначала посмотреть в медицинской энциклопедии, что это за болезнь - алкоголизм. Может, описываемая Игорьком ситуация - всего лишь безобидная привычка?)


 В таком количестве уже врятли просто привычка, к тому же безобидная

----------


## Игорёк

Алкоголизм это не медицинский термин, это личная характеристика человека, образ жизни, характер. Разве привычка это не алкоголизм ? 
У меня образ жизни такой. Я всегда был один, всю жизнь. Я не знаю как живут нормальные люди, у которых все нормально. Привычка это или нет, это уже моё хроническое состояние - периодическое пьянство. Изменить которое может только другой образ жизни, который возможн только вне одиночества.

----------


## Сахасрара

Значит в твоём случае алкоголизм - следствие одиночества. Но одиночество - это тоже следствие. Видимо, следствие застарелых комплексов. Так хочется мне, чтоб ты выпутался из этого. Какие на данный момент ты видишь пути решения?
Я к тому, что надо искоренять причину, а не следствия. Появление женщины тебя вряд ли спасёт, ну с твоими тараканми оно маловероятно - ты во многом сам ставишь блок перед собой.

----------


## Игорёк

Если бы я видел решение своих проблем - не сидел бы сутками тут)))
Я не знаю как мне быть, и от этого становится ужасно страшно...
Женщина поможет это 100%, даже 200.. К тому же был опыт небольшого роста, хотя отношений толком не было. Только такой аванс никто не даст, а предлогать его я не имею права. Получается тупик.. 

Все верно, и женщины и пьянство это следствие. Про причины я уже говорил - плохое воспитание, половая нереализация как мужчины (физическая слабость (били), и полное оторжение противоположенным полом), и деликатные проблемы интимного характера.
 Но эти проблемы я не смогу исправить сам, по ряду уже следственных проблем.

----------


## Сахасрара

а какие причины останавливают тебя заниматься спортом? Ты вроде говорил что-то по этому поводу..я не помню. Это же может здорово поднять самооценку.
про Бога я уже молчу, но мне лично это помогло. Не религия, а вера, развитие в этом плане. Осознание ничтожности материальных проблем.

----------


## Игорёк

Материальные проблемы меня не особо беспокоят. Без профессии остался, это плохо, будет сложнее, но конкретно сейчас мне на это совершенно наплевать. Относительно моих душевных проблем, проблемы материальные - ничто. 
Для спорта я очень подавлен. К тому же страдаю бессонницей, ем как попало, и пью. Это все несовместимо со спортом. Хотя мысли есть. но как бы ситуация неподходящая. Я слищком слаб, чтобы на этом сконцентрироваться.

----------


## Сахасрара

> Для спорта я очень подавлен. К тому же страдаю бессонницей, ем как попало, и пью.


 От таких вещей как сон, питание и движение зависит ооочень многое. Это основа эмоционального состояния и здоровья. всё же взаимосвязано. Заставь себя хотя бы гулять по лесу и соблюдать режим дня. Многое может поменяться от этого. 
В таком состоянии очень сложно даже элементарно нормально питаться(по себе знаю), но под лежачий камень вода не течёт. Либо меняться, начиная с образа жизни, либо обрекать себя на дальнейшую деградацию. И проблемы со здоровьем не заставят себя ждать. Вот тогда совсем кирдык.

----------


## Игорёк

Со стороны всегда легче говорить, особенно когда сам никогда не был в подобной ситуации. Я не смогу сейчас, ни морально ни физически. А через лес я и так на работу хожу. Да и вообще само понятие "гулять одному" уже навивает грусть. Ко всему я еще и социофоб, не очень хорошо себя на улице чувствую.

----------


## Сахасрара

Я понимаю. У самой можно сказать те же проблемы. Я тебе советую, а сама их не разрешила...просто понимаю, что либо менять это, либо сразу в могилу. Пока на втором пути. Ты говоришь "гулять одному навевает грусть"...хммм
 Я тоже  социофоб, вот и предпочитаю гулять в одиночестве в малолюдных местах. Грустно, но куда деваться.

----------


## Игорёк

Куда деваться ? логика банальна до безобразия - в могилу )) 
Ну меня еще собака спасает, частенько гуляю с ней, все-таки не так грустно, как бы и повод есть. Но в шаем лесу есть сумасшедший, который травит собак. Поэтому шибко там сейчас не погулять - боюсь. 
А по поводу советов - так тут их давать все мастера) при том сами своих решить не могут. 
Единственный выход из этого - подруга. Тогда и в прогулках будет смысл, и в спорте, и в работе, да и вообще во всем, что нужно и интересно. Это очевидные вещи, которые не понимать может только идиот.

----------


## Гражданин

> От таких вещей как сон, питание и движение зависит ооочень многое. Это основа эмоционального состояния и здоровья. всё же взаимосвязано. Заставь себя хотя бы гулять по лесу и соблюдать режим дня. Многое может поменяться от этого. 
> В таком состоянии очень сложно даже элементарно нормально питаться(по себе знаю), но под лежачий камень вода не течёт. Либо меняться, начиная с образа жизни, либо обрекать себя на дальнейшую деградацию. И проблемы со здоровьем не заставят себя ждать. Вот тогда совсем кирдык.


 Плюсую на счет питания, движения и сна. При правильном соблюдении режимов действительно может измениться в лучшую сторону психологическое и физиологическое состояние. Это я на личном опыте говорю, прошлом опыте...

----------


## Игорёк

тут есть и другие факторы, например деньги. Я вот не могу много их тратить на "правильную" еду, потому что их мало. Да и готовить не сильно прёт. Спать не могу нормально потому что работа ночная, и нервы.
 В теории все хорошо, на практике возникает куча нюансов.

----------


## ОдинокаяНочь

Игорек, то есть с появлением подруги твои фобии, комплексы уйдут? Ты изменишь образ жизни и будешь вести себя иначе?

----------


## Игорёк

> Игорек, то есть с появлением подруги твои фобии, комплексы уйдут? Ты изменишь образ жизни и будешь вести себя иначе?


 Эта терапия, чем раньше ее начать, тем быстрее появятся результаты. Думаю что со временем фобии частично пройдут, образ жизни тоже естественно измениться, это конечно не означает что моментально все будет отлично, но при определенном подходе к делу, уверен что результат будет. Хуже конечно не будет, это точно. 
 Но по большей части я не знаю на сколько я смогу измениться, потому что вырос в одиночестве и фрустрации, я не знаю сам себя, свои настоящие силы и слабости.

----------


## ОдинокаяНочь

> Эта терапия, чем раньше ее начать, тем быстрее появятся результаты. Думаю что со временем фобии частично пройдут, образ жизни тоже естественно измениться, это конечно не означает что моментально все будет отлично, но при определенном подходе к делу, уверен что результат будет. Хуже конечно не будет, это точно. 
>  Но по большей части я не знаю на сколько я смогу измениться, потому что вырос в одиночестве и фрустрации, я не знаю сам себя, свои настоящие силы и слабости.


 Что ж, убедительный пример. Ты видишь эти изменения, значит они будут. Никак не иначе. Но хочу заостриться на другом моменте, если позволишь.
Поправь меня, опять таки если я не прав. У тебя никогда не было нормальных отношений с девушками? Или же что-то было, но ты давал этому другое определение?
В любом случае, откуда ты знаешь, как ты будешь себя чувствовать будучи в "крепких" отношениях? Ведь наверняка ты рисуешь определенные картины в голове, у тебя есть уже прорисованный детальный план развивающихся событий, как непременно ты получаешь много-много всего от этого. Нет, я понимаю всю биологическую подоплеку желаний любви, но ведь для нас любая вещь ценна только тогда, когда мы ее не имеем. Всё надоедает. Оттого нет больше священности брака, нету таинства образования пар. Все сходятся и так же легко расходятся. Ищут комфорта и положительных эмоций, не задумываясь о том, что другой человек не игрушка. Я понимаю, что твоя депривация выливается в некий "алкоголизм", в асоциальность. Вот, например, что ты имеешь сейчас? Есть какие-нибудь "вещи" рядом с тобой, которые заслуживают уважения, внимания? Которые ценны.

----------


## Nek

Просто Игорёк точно осознаёт, что лично ему для счастья нужно. Хорошее качество, многим его не хватает, осознания этого.

----------


## Игорёк

> Что ж, убедительный пример. Ты видишь эти изменения, значит они будут. Никак не иначе. Но хочу заостриться на другом моменте, если позволишь.
> Поправь меня, опять таки если я не прав. У тебя никогда не было нормальных отношений с девушками? Или же что-то было, но ты давал этому другое определение?
> В любом случае, откуда ты знаешь, как ты будешь себя чувствовать будучи в "крепких" отношениях? Ведь наверняка ты рисуешь определенные картины в голове, у тебя есть уже прорисованный детальный план развивающихся событий, как непременно ты получаешь много-много всего от этого. Нет, я понимаю всю биологическую подоплеку желаний любви, но ведь для нас любая вещь ценна только тогда, когда мы ее не имеем. Всё надоедает. Оттого нет больше священности брака, нету таинства образования пар. Все сходятся и так же легко расходятся. Ищут комфорта и положительных эмоций, не задумываясь о том, что другой человек не игрушка. Я понимаю, что твоя депривация выливается в некий "алкоголизм", в асоциальность. Вот, например, что ты имеешь сейчас? Есть какие-нибудь "вещи" рядом с тобой, которые заслуживают уважения, внимания? Которые ценны.


 Сложные вопросы... Одно я точно знаю - в одиночестве не будет ничего. Жалкое биологическое существование, на низшем социальном уровне.
Я не строю больших амбиций, по поводу семьи, детей. Конечно мечтал я об этом много, но теперь понял что не имею права даже на мечты.
 Основная задача сейчас - сделать машину, привести в порядок хозяйство, самому прибодриться, смахнуть с себя пыль, так сказать. Один я это сделать не могу, хоть и стараюсь, и даже что-то получается. Но это все не то что нужно, и не так как должно быть. 
 Играть на чвствах я нискем не собираюсь. Если девушка мне не подойдет, то я не буду с ней заводить какие-то отношения,"пользоваться" ситуацией. Если же я не смогу оправдать собственных ожиданий, то сам уйду, дабы не мешать жизни другого человека. 
 В вопросах отношений я придерживаюсь классических взгядов, ничего оригинального не могу сказать. 
 Что во мне хорошего ? - сам не знаю. Может быть и ничего. С одной стороны я аккумулирую в себе все самые гадкие качества. С другой - много и хороших. Иногда мне кажется что я полная мразь, а иногда (редко) вроде как и ничего ) Сложно самому судить, тем более без опыта. А что касается его (опыта) так он был с год назад, была некая взаимосвязь, но основывалась она исключительно на одиночестве, хорошего не было ничего, кроме проветривания мозгов, сексом и общением (сексуальным общением, если так можно сказать). Немгого идеалзируя представление о счастье, я смог для себя понять что эта такое, и также я понял что без этого жить больше не смогу, тоесть практически все мои представления подтвердились практикой..
Логично предположить что и мои мысли о росте при нормальных отношениях воплотятся в жизнь.

----------


## Каин

> Просто Игорёк точно осознаёт, что лично ему для счастья нужно. Хорошее качество, многим его не хватает, осознания этого.


 А не идет ли это осознания следствием явности проблемы? То есть, чем серьезней проблема, тем ты больше понимаешь, чтО именно тебе нужно для счастья.
Если человек не осознает чтО ему нужно для счастья, не означает ли это,что его проблема надумана? Конечно и надуманная проблема это проблема, но все же она не так существенна как проблема явственная.

----------


## ОдинокаяНочь

> Сложные вопросы... Одно я точно знаю - в одиночестве не будет ничего. Жалкое биологическое существование, на низшем социальном уровне.


 Под одиночеством ты здесь имеешь ввиду отсутствие "половинки" или друзей, соц.связей?



> Я не строю больших амбиций, по поводу семьи, детей. Конечно мечтал я об этом много, но теперь понял что не имею права даже на мечты.


 Да, вроде так легче. Бац, сказал себе: "Ты не достоен этого!". Мысли ушли, сейчас спокойнее, ведь чего мучиться - нет смысла на что-то надеятся.
Вот так, каждый из присутствующих на этом форуме обрек себя на страдания. Я в том числе.



> А что касается его (опыта) так он был с год назад, была некая взаимосвязь, но основывалась она исключительно на одиночестве, хорошего не было ничего, кроме проветривания мозгов, сексом и общением (сексуальным общением, если так можно сказать). Немгого идеалзируя представление о счастье, я смог для себя понять что эта такое, и также я понял что без этого жить больше не смогу, тоесть практически все мои представления подтвердились практикой..


 Интересно. Игорек, мне сложно представить себе это сексуальное общение=)) То есть, вы просто встречались где-то и занимались сексом? Кем вы были друг другу? Почему прекратили это?

----------


## Игорёк

> Да, вроде так легче. Бац, сказал себе: "Ты не достоен этого!". Мысли ушли, сейчас спокойнее, ведь чего мучиться - нет смысла на что-то надеятся.
> Вот так, каждый из присутствующих на этом форуме обрек себя на страдания. Я в том числе.


  Я не спокоен. Я в ужасе от этих фактов. Мечтать про отцовство стыдно перед самим собой, посокольку я совершено несостоятелен в этом смысле.




> Интересно. Игорек, мне сложно представить себе это сексуальное общение=)) То есть, вы просто встречались где-то и занимались сексом? Кем вы были друг другу? Почему прекратили это?


 Мы "подружились" именно на почве одиночества. Нам нескем было поделиться своими личными переживаниями. Только это нас и сблизило. У нее не было подруг толком, у меня друзья были, но есть такие вещи, которые им не скажешь, нет смысла... Естественно всего этого мало для совместных перспектив.
Сексуальное общение - общение и секс, общение во время секса, между сексом. Общение с осознанием возможности и доступности секса.
Возможно это были самые счастливые минуты в моей жизни. Вспомнил ту детскую легкость, которая бесследно пропала много лет назад, понял что именно это чувство я искал, и понял что теперь оно может существовать только при таких обстоятельствах.

----------


## Nek

> А не идет ли это осознания следствием явности проблемы? То есть, чем серьезней проблема, тем ты больше понимаешь, чтО именно тебе нужно для счастья.


 Именно так. Но если проблема надумана, она не всегда может быть решаема - зато это не смертельно, с этим можно жить и не париться.

----------


## Игорёк

pulsewave, ты явно не алкаш )) 
Это по началу так. Я кстати об этом писал. алкоголь мне очень помог в юности, в плане потери девственности, знакомств, тусовок и т.д. Но потом он уже нифига не помогает. Начинаешь тормозить, путаешься в словах, чувствуешь себя полным идиотом. Хотя думаю если пить где-то раз в неделю, под нормальное настроение, будет такойже эффект как раньше. 
 Короче для хронических депрессивных пьяниц, единствая польза в бухле- забыться. Ни о какой временой социализации не может быть и речи.

----------


## ОдинокаяНочь

> Мечтать про отцовство стыдно перед самим собой, посокольку я совершено несостоятелен в этом смысле.


 Да, понимаю.



> Мы "подружились" именно на почве одиночества. Нам нескем было поделиться своими личными переживаниями. Только это нас и сблизило. У нее не было подруг толком, у меня друзья были, но есть такие вещи, которые им не скажешь, нет смысла... Естественно всего этого мало для совместных перспектив.
> Сексуальное общение - общение и секс, общение во время секса, между сексом. Общение с осознанием возможности и доступности секса.
> Возможно это были самые счастливые минуты в моей жизни. Вспомнил ту детскую легкость, которая бесследно пропала много лет назад, понял что именно это чувство я искал, и понял что теперь оно может существовать только при таких обстоятельствах.


 Интересная история! И такое бывает значит. Но ты так и не рассказал почему расстались. Понимаю, что мало для совместных перспектив, но тем не менее это случилось же - значит в какой момент смысл был происходящего, а в какой-то он пропал.

----------


## Игорёк

Да не было никакого смысла, по большому счету. Покрайней мере для нее. 
Для меня смысл был - остаться в живых. У меня был план, что если до своего дня рождения (27) не приведу домой девушку на ночь (с логическом продолжением), то после - покончу с собой. 
Для нее смысл - не знаю. Она больной человек, и физически, и на голову. Хочет семью, и мужа ищет весьма оригинальным способом - при помощи молитвы. Возможно она решила что бог послал в мужъя меня. Дело в том что нормальные мужчины не станут с ней иметь вообще никаких дел, я же был в безвыходной ситуации. Потому что больше за 26 лет, ко мне никто не проявлял инициативу в этом плане, а моя инициатива была отвергнута полностью, т.е. на 100%. Если бы на ее месте оказался к примеру голубой, я скорее всего согласился бы и на секс с ним.
 Причину расставания тоже сложно определить. Как-то обоюдо это произошло. Я пытался сказать о том, что так выглядеть и вести себя нельзя. Она же считает со совершенно нормальна. Грубо говоря я пытался обьяснить больному человеку что он болен, а это сделать невозможно по определению. В итоге я оказался "бесчувственной сволочью". Что вообщем-то особо меня и не огарчило. Нет у меня никаких желаний к этому человеку. 
 Вины своей я не чувствую, хотя конечно она есть. Я тоже болен в каком-то смысле - был озабочен одной проблемой на тот момент, при том никого не просил и не принуждал мне помогать.

----------


## zanuda_ru

Банальный совет, но если уж ты решил, что пьешь "для себя", почему бы просто не взять себе за правило, когда пьешь, не садиться за руль и не показываться в обществе, раз тебе не хочется, чтобы тебя лишили прав или видели пьяным знакомые? Тем более, что ты создаешь себе некоторый запас алкоголя, значит, во время употребления не придется бегать "за добавкой". А что касается "завязать", то тут с тобой совершенно согласен. Мало просто осознания, что "это вредно"(или даже признать, что "алкоголизм" - это болезнь,причем болезнь неизлечимая и единственный выход - полное воздержание) - нужен какой-то более мощный стимул. У меня такая же история с курением. Постоянно скандалю с матерью по поводу того, что превышаю лимит(ограничение): "пачка в день". С "пойлом" правда проблем нет: сейчас не употребляю даже пива и вовсе не тянет.

----------


## Игорёк

zanuda_ru,
Привет, не смог отправить сообщение в твою тему, как ни старался. Рад видеть) 
По поводу пития за рулем, может быть ты невнимательно читал, но вроде как я писал что принципиален в этом плане, достаточно давно, почти 3 года. Сегодня вот в гараже машину надо было переставить, так и то не пил до этого момента, хотя за границы гаража не выезжал, т.е. мог бы закрыть ворота и "кататься" сколько влезет) 

Хотя признаюсь, ездил, было дело, 1 раз, после того случая с гаишниками во дворе: Дело в том что у меня очень серьезные проблемы с парковкой во дворе. Двор реконструировали не так давно, помойму в 2005м году, конечно машин тогда было поменьше, но так или иначе двор совершенно в этом плане не продуман. Официально - 4 парковочных места на 80 квартир. Естественно не то что машину поставить, порой бывает сложно даже в двор заехать. Газоны и пешиходные дорожки все заставлены. Но мне, как неудачнику, проще - я с работы приезжаю утром, когда все нормальные люди сваливают на работу. А я после смены частенько прикладывался (1-2 бутылки пива), если места не освободились по моему приезду, то стою жду 10-15 минут. Потом ставлю и пью (в машине). У меня парковки по обе стороны дома. Вижу я только одну (окна в одну сторону). Конечно мне выгодней поставить под окно. Но получается так не всегда. особенно это неприятно если я ставлю машину, зная что она будет стоять до следующего утра, т.е. на ночь. Даже пейджер от сиги под ухом - слабый аргумент. Случай был такой: поставил за домом (вне видимости), выпил, иду домой, смотрю из окна - есть свободное место. Иду назад перегонять, еду, заезжаю на парковку, но там заехать надо было как бы в два раза (с ходу никак). Так вот когда начал сдавать назад - забуксовал (оттепель была). Вообщем засел в калею перегородив дорогу, машина колом - ни вперед ни назад. А двор проездной (проезд в несколько дворов). Конечно моментально нервы на предел, врубаю заднюю, дергаю подсос, опутскаю окно на водительской двери, и толкаю спереди, с понтом потом догнать и повернуть ключ зажигания. Раскачал - машина выскакивает, и понеслась назад. Я бегом за ней, хватаю ключь -  ключь ломается, но успеваю повернуть - машина глохнет. Сажусь - завети не могу (обломок в замке). Трясущимися руками, при помощи разных подручных  приспособлений поворациваю группу, залетаю на парковку, и сразу домой... 
 Отличный урок. Я даже рад. Ключ потом заварил, причем приварил потом другую часть - более удачную. С той поры машину с ручника не снимал, будучи не веселе. Уроков хватило... 

По поводу лимита курения - ничего сказать не могу. Я не оганичиваю себя. если бухаю - полторы пачки улетает за день. Если не пью - 10-15 сигарет. Иногда 3-4 за день. Но вообщем где-то всреднем пачка в день (надо статистику замутить за месяц, как с пивом, думаю штук 17-18 будет).  Самый лучший способ борьбы с частотой курения - работа. Когда ей активно занят - некогда курить. Проверенно.

----------


## Гражданин

> zanuda_ru,
> Привет, не смог отправить сообщение в твою тему, как ни старался. Рад видеть) 
> По поводу пития за рулем, может быть ты невнимательно читал, но вроде как я писал что принципиален в этом плане, достаточно давно, почти 3 года. Сегодня вот в гараже машину надо было переставить, так и то не пил до этого момента, хотя за границы гаража не выезжал, т.е. мог бы закрыть ворота и "кататься" сколько влезет) 
> 
> Хотя признаюсь, ездил, было дело, 1 раз, после того случая с гаишниками во дворе: Дело в том что у меня очень серьезные проблемы с парковкой во дворе. Двор реконструировали не так давно, помойму в 2005м году, конечно машин тогда было поменьше, но так или иначе двор совершенно в этом плане не продуман. Официально - 4 парковочных места на 80 квартир. Естественно не то что машину поставить, порой бывает сложно даже в двор заехать. Газоны и пешиходные дорожки все заставлены. Но мне, как неудачнику, проще - я с работы приезжаю утром, когда все нормальные люди сваливают на работу. А я после смены частенько прикладывался (1-2 бутылки пива), если места не освободились по моему приезду, то стою жду 10-15 минут. Потом ставлю и пью (в машине). У меня парковки по обе стороны дома. Вижу я только одну (окна в одну сторону). Конечно мне выгодней поставить под окно. Но получается так не всегда. особенно это неприятно если я ставлю машину, зная что она будет стоять до следующего утра, т.е. на ночь. Даже пейджер от сиги под ухом - слабый аргумент. Случай был такой: поставил за домом (вне видимости), выпил, иду домой, смотрю из окна - есть свободное место. Иду назад перегонять, еду, заезжаю на парковку, но там заехать надо было как бы в два раза (с ходу никак). Так вот когда начал сдавать назад - забуксовал (оттепель была). Вообщем засел в калею перегородив дорогу, машина колом - ни вперед ни назад. А двор проездной (проезд в несколько дворов). Конечно моментально нервы на предел, врубаю заднюю, дергаю подсос, опутскаю окно на водительской двери, и толкаю спереди, с понтом потом догнать и повернуть ключ зажигания. Раскачал - машина выскакивает, и понеслась назад. Я бегом за ней, хватаю ключь -  ключь ломается, но успеваю повернуть - машина глохнет. Сажусь - завети не могу (обломок в замке). Трясущимися руками, при помощи разных подручных  приспособлений поворациваю группу, залетаю на парковку, и сразу домой... 
>  Отличный урок. Я даже рад. Ключ потом заварил, причем приварил потом другую часть - более удачную. С той поры машину с ручника не снимал, будучи не веселе. Уроков хватило... 
> 
> По поводу лимита курения - ничего сказать не могу. Я не оганичиваю себя. если бухаю - полторы пачки улетает за день. Если не пью - 10-15 сигарет. Иногда 3-4 за день. Но вообщем где-то всреднем пачка в день (надо статистику замутить за месяц, как с пивом, думаю штук 17-18 будет).  Самый лучший способ борьбы с частотой курения - работа. Когда ей активно занят - некогда курить. Проверенно.


 Да, бухим за руль реально опасно... 
А меня наша доблесная полиция штрафанула на 200 рублей за переод в неположенном месте по пути на работу. Сволочи блин)
По счет курева и работы. Плюсую Игорьку, когда рабоатешь курить меньше времени и охоты.
Когда сторожем в садике подрабатывал, там у слесаря, Ивана, на бухлок ак он говрил в месяц около 25 уходило)) на курево кстати тоже много ухоит, если даже пачку на 2-3 дня курить((

----------


## Игорёк

> Когда сторожем в садике подрабатывал, там у слесаря, Ивана, на бухлок ак он говрил в месяц около 25 уходило)) на курево кстати тоже много ухоит, если даже пачку на 2-3 дня курить((


 Чего 25-ти ? т.р. чтоли?!
Да, на курево много. у меня почти 1000р/мес. а это где-то 14-15% от зарплаты.

----------


## ОдинокаяНочь

> Для нее смысл - не знаю. Она больной человек, и физически, и на голову. Хочет семью, и мужа ищет весьма оригинальным способом - при помощи молитвы. Возможно она решила что бог послал в мужъя меня. Дело в том что нормальные мужчины не станут с ней иметь вообще никаких дел .


 Игорек, "больной" - она инвалид или что-то еще? .Тебе не кажется, что это унижает прежде всего тебя? Кажется со стороны, что ты просто обесчестил ее, обозвав и растоптав. Но в тоже время ты пишешь, что это было возможно твое самое лучшее время. Я просто не понимаю тут тебя. 
Вообщем, у меня назревает вопрос. Какой должна быть девушка, чтобы она  у тебя не вызывала чувства "больного и ненормального" человека?

----------


## Игорёк

Больная на голову - верит в бога. Больная физически - я не помню диагноз, да и не написал бы тут, но он есть. Это мое мнение, я не считаю его идеально верным. Это для меня истина. Я еще раз говорю - сужу не по внешности и поведению, а по фактам - до 29-ти лет у нее никого небыло, у меня не было до 26-ти. Это при том что она без комплеков, активно ищет знакомства, общается с мужчинами больше чем я с женщинами. Тоесть тупо судя по цифрам можно предположить что ее ситуация проблемней чем моя. Ну врятли нормальный человек, который ищет отношений, бедет одинок в 30 лет. Глупо с этим спорить. 

 не знаю какой должна быть. Похожей на меня. только с разницей в половых нюансах. 


 Отпишусь тут, по поводу сегодняшних событий - Друг дал телефон женщины (соседки), я позвонил, пообщался. Сам удивился, но говорил исключительно - не волновался, емко, четко, красиво, спокойно. Короче собой остался доволен. Но вот женщина оказалась их тех людей "без цели", сослалась на возраст (ей 39), на разницу мировозрений. Посоветовала мне сходить в клуб, поискать подружку. Короче вся моя гениальность, которая поперла удивительным образом в тот момент, не смогла заставить ее усомниться в бессмысленности нашего знакомства.  
 Захожу в гараж к другу, говорю - "отшила меня твоя соседка!". Он - "Вот дура!.. Сейчас еще один телефон узнаю..." - позвонил жене, попросил номер, но она отказала. Типа та женщина решила отрешилась, не приемлет вообще никаких знакомств, обрекла себя короче...  

 Помимо того, в то время когда мы с другом разговаривали на эту тему, в гараже находился еще один мужчина, лет 50-ти. Так вот он сказал, на полном серьёзе (цитата) - " ну да.. такой красавец для 39-ти летней - настоящий подарок". После чего я отпустил какой-то сухой философский коментарий на тему одиночества. Но всеравно такое постороннее мнение было приятно слышать. Придало оптимизма, так сказать))

----------


## Kali-Ma

> Помимо того, в то время когда мы с другом разговаривали на эту тему, в гараже находился еще один мужчина, лет 50-ти. Так вот он сказал, на полном серьёзе (цитата) - " *ну да.. такой красавец для 39-ти летней - настоящий подарок"*. После чего я отпустил какой-то сухой философский коментарий на тему одиночества. Но всеравно такое постороннее мнение было приятно слышать. Придало оптимизма, так сказать))


 наконец-то и ты это осознал!!!)

----------


## Игорёк

Вообщем недавно встретил опять того знакомого (точнее он приезжал ко мнев гости), который послужил причиной этой темы.. Все хорошо, был трезв и бодр, поговорили о делах и жизни. Запланировали на следующий день одно небольшое совместное дело (по моей инициативе), но не получилось (по его причинам, но независящих от него).
 Вообщем-то все отлично. Такие моменты помогают понять что осталась не только одна грязь, и что вообщем-то люди ко мне еще достаточно нормально относятся. Может быть я действительно еще не до такой степени чмырь, каким кажусь сам себе.

----------


## Игорёк

Не пил неделю. Не то настроение было. Думал здоровье поправится - нифига. Скорее наоборот (имею ввиду именно физическое состояние). Понимаю что срок маленьки, что организм засран, но от этого не легче. Сердце стало болеть, стал много спать, меньше работать. 
Короче с утра после выпивки мне лучше чем после трезвого вечера. 
Вчера выпил немного (чуть меньше чем обычно) - торкнуло сильно. утром плохо (не так как при хроническом употреблении). Все бы ничего но огорчает тот аргумент что я водитель, что денег мало и без того, и что работаю. Вообщем нет возможности никакой. По сути выпивать даже через день ( как я это делал последнее время) - очень много. Не знаю как быть, какой режим себе выбрать. Но сейчас наверно перейду в прежний, на пока что. 
 Езе один негативный аспект который я ощутил сегодня утром - злость. Необьяснимое состояние аффекта. В трезвости накрывало меланхолией. Хотя даже не знаю что лучше. И так и так - жопа.

----------


## railton

Какие знакомые истории я тут почитал.
Но все равно - Алкоголизмъ и онанизмъ укрепляют организмъ ))))

----------


## Пропавший без вести

небольшое количество бухла мне помогает от депрессняка, но вот беда — когда немного выпью, то хочется добавить, и, если нажрусь в хлам, то депрессуха еще больше начинает душить, вспоминаются умершие друзья и знакомые (уже сбился со счета — где-то около двадцати ребят), хочется всё вокруг развалить, подраться, послать весь мир на х** и так далее. вобщем выпить в меру и почувствовать себя более-менее нормально удается очень редко

----------


## Игорёк

Сорвался. День пропал(   
Слез с крепких напитков с начала лета. Только пиво 4.5% по 2-2.5 литра в день (через день, вечером). Золотая середина чтоб оставаться внешне социально адекватным, и хоть немного успокаиваться. Утром жив, к вечеру обычно начинает колбасить (привычка), если вовремя не выпить. Вроде как терпимо, но тошно всеравно.

----------


## Гражданин

> Сорвался. День пропал(   
> Слез с крепких напитков с начала лета. Только пиво 4.5% по 2-2.5 литра в день (через день, вечером). Золотая середина чтоб оставаться внешне социально адекватным, и хоть немного успокаиваться. Утром жив, к вечеру обычно начинает колбасить (привычка), если вовремя не выпить. Вроде как терпимо, но тошно всеравно.


 Не зря тема называется "алкоголизм"  :Smile:

----------


## Дмитрий_9

Видимо я пивной алкоголик..Без пива беспросветная меланхолия и тоска, использую как средство для отключения внутреннего диалога.Этот дурацкий напиток пока спасает меня.

----------


## Игорёк

> Видимо я пивной алкоголик..Без пива беспросветная меланхолия и тоска, использую как средство для отключения внутреннего диалога.Этот дурацкий напиток пока спасает меня.


 Интересная мысль.
Есть варианты избавления от меланхолии и тоски другими способами ?

----------


## Kali-Ma

> Сорвался. День пропал(   
> Слез с крепких напитков с начала лета. Только пиво 4.5% по 2-2.5 литра в день (через день, вечером). Золотая середина чтоб оставаться внешне социально адекватным, и хоть немного успокаиваться. Утром жив, к вечеру обычно начинает колбасить (привычка), если вовремя не выпить. Вроде как терпимо, но тошно всеравно.


 в чем выразился срыв?

----------


## Игорёк

> в чем выразился срыв?


 Не совсем понял.. Все банально - 2.5 литра под веселую латинскую песенку на повторе в машине - отключение сознания от проблем - сон - пробуждение - осознание проблем - поездка на работу - работа на работе - поездка с работы в гараж - работа в гараже - 2.5 литра под альбом "Жасмин" - отключение сознания от проблем, и так далее, до бесконечности.... )

----------


## Пропавший без вести

не брутально как-то)) нажраться водки под slayer вот это я понимаю :-D

----------


## Kali-Ma

> не брутально как-то)) нажраться водки под slayer вот это я понимаю :-D


 и я хотела сказать: Игорек, не слушай Жасмин!!! Она депрессивная!

----------


## Пропавший без вести

счас подруга придет. может тоже напьюсь с ней пива, а то в прошлый раз водку лопали и поссорились))

----------


## Игорёк

> и я хотела сказать: Игорек, не слушай Жасмин!!! Она депрессивная!


 Депрессивная?!00  Ты послушай "Белая метель" - нельзя не улыбнуться) Добрая романтичная песенка.

----------


## Игорёк

> не брутально как-то)) нажраться водки под slayer вот это я понимаю :-D


 Я уже давно вышел из того возраста, когда распитие водки считалось брутальностью)

----------


## Пропавший без вести

> Я уже давно вышел из того возраста, когда распитие водки считалось брутальностью)


 раньше я любил девчонок, а теперь я старый стал  :Big Grin:  (цитата)

----------


## Kali-Ma

> Депрессивная?!00  Ты послушай "Белая метель" - нельзя не улыбнуться) Добрая романтичная песенка.


 спасибо, дорогой, но я рок слушаю)

----------


## Kali-Ma

> счас подруга придет. может тоже напьюсь с ней пива, а то в прошлый раз водку лопали и поссорились))


 а сейчас напьетесь пива и описаетесь)

----------


## Пропавший без вести

> я рок слушаю)


 уважуха!!!!!1!11

----------


## Игорёк

Сидел несколько раз на скайповой группе анонимных алкашей. Сидел молча, сегодня первый раз решил сказать, успел сказать буквально несколько слов, и тот человек который за некоторое время до этого говорил о своем прозрении, поповоду того что сейчас не навязывает своего мнения, перебил меня и начал топить. На фоне подавленного состояния я просто выключил микрофон, убежал. Настроение стало еще хуже. Вот она помощь братства(

----------


## Игорёк

> Ну а что ты хочешь от стаи дегенератов. Они как волки харкают друг на друга и нажираются как свиньи позорные. Недоделанные гниды.


  Ты выводов не делай не зная что и как. Контингент там (не в обиду ни кому)- намного мудрее чем тут, хотя бы в силу возраста. А не бухают там лет по 10-20. Вот тот чувак про которого я писал - 16 лет трезвости. Владелец каких-то 3х компаний, в прошлом военный высокого ранга.

----------


## Игорёк

Я конечно понимаю, что везде свои правила, и что надо уважать то место куда пришел (особенно сам). Но позиция непонятна - если ты не разобрался сам в себе, то делать тут нечего. При том что все через это так или иначе прошли, и в близком моему возрасте.

----------


## Игорёк

> Почему тогда не хватило мудрости не перебивать?


 вот это и разочаровало.

----------


## Игорёк

> Я считаю что говорить надо по очереди и не перебивая а если кто-то перебивает значит урод и скотина.


 там правила такие. Вначале говорит только один, микрофоны включают по очереди .А потом - свободное общение. Там я и начал говорить. Не очень приятно говорить монолог, когда тебя слушают больше 30ти неизвестных людей, и сам ты в ужасном подавленом настроении.

----------


## Игорёк

> а ты соберись и говори. не будь сопляком. если хочешь плакать то плачь и говори одновременно.


 Зачем ? бывают состояния когда относительно спокойно. Незачем ничего из себя выдавливать, когда хреново так что язык не поворачивается на разговоры.

----------


## Игорёк

> Освободи свои чувства на зрителей. Поплачь и пусть они это услышат. Тогда тебе станет легче.


 Не станет. Теперь дермо выплескиваю осторожно и по немногу. Иначе обратный эффект - позор, стыд, самобичевание.

----------


## Илья спокойный

Игорь, можно спросить, есть у вас какие нить интересы (или может раньше были в более раннем возрасте) может до того как стали пить? Спасибо.

----------


## Игорёк

> Игорь, можно спросить, есть у вас какие нить интересы (или может раньше были в более раннем возрасте) может до того как стали пить? Спасибо.


 Конечно были, и есть. Их много. Просто тяга и возможности их реализации угасли на почве депрессии и апатии. Нереализованые инстинкты взяли верх. Алкоголь глушит эти инстинкты, но как силный антибиотик он убивает вместе с этим и все остальное.

----------


## Илья спокойный

> Конечно были, и есть. Их много. Просто тяга и возможности их реализации угасли на почве депрессии и апатии. Нереализованые инстинкты взяли верх. Алкоголь глушит эти инстинкты, но как силный антибиотик он убивает вместе с этим и все остальное.


  Да нет Игорь, все эти слова 


> Просто тяга и возможности их реализации угасли на почве депрессии и апатии


  это следствия (отмазки по которым вы не хотите заниматься тем, что вам интересно) а причина, как уже говорил - это потеря веры и надежды. Алкоголь, это как средство позволяющее разуму уйти от мысли принятия того что вы сдались. 
Что вы подразумеваете под 


> Нереализованые инстинкты взяли верх


 ?? Спасибо

----------


## Игорёк

написал много но удалил.
Недежду не потерял. Она минимизирована обстоятельствами. Надежда не может быть = 0, но может к нему стремиться, что собственно и происходит. 
а инстинкты - самые банальные мужские инстинкты - сила (всех видов), уверенность в себе, смелость, уменее контролировать ситуацию, женщины, семья.

----------


## June

Игорек, а какие-нибудь плюсы в алкоголизме есть?
Мне иногда кажется, что алкоголикам живется легче, чем трезвенникам. Напился - и ничего не понимаешь, боли почти не чувствуешь. Как операция под наркозом против операции без наркоза.

----------


## end

Был период, что я тоже регулярно выпивал. Пришёл с работы. Выпил пару рюмашек. Смотришь, и работа вроде не такая уж и дерьмовая, и жизнь вроде тоже.

----------


## Илья спокойный

> написал много но удалил.
> Недежду не потерял. Она минимизирована обстоятельствами. Надежда не может быть = 0, но может к нему стремиться, что собственно и происходит. 
> а инстинкты - самые банальные мужские инстинкты - сила (всех видов), уверенность в себе, смелость, уменее контролировать ситуацию, женщины, семья.


  Да вы правы, надежда как вера и любовь не могут быть 0 они могут стремиться к этому, согласен. Опять же мое мнение, это не природа - эволюция - случай, это Бог-природа-человек-ваши чувства (инстинкты). Игорь я вижу  что вам не хватает любви, просто хочу поделиться с вами своим, вера дала мне любовь, если написать по простому, она мне дала любовь Творца ко мне (поясню, осознание и вера в то что Творец создал всю красоту окружающего мира, которая вокруг нас, надо просто выбраться на природу из города, осознание того что ради нас он отдал своего единственного сына на распятие, почему?? потому что он любит нас как свое творение, сделайте что нить своими руками и если вы старались и вложили себя в создание этого - вы полюбите свое творение) Любовь Господа ко мне делает меня счастливым, я люблю и благодарю Бога за все то что он сделал и делает для людей, это дает мне надежду и веру в то, что я смогу нести ответственность с его помощью, за семью, нести любовь к жене, детям и ближним своим. спасибо

----------


## Игорёк

> Был период, что я тоже регулярно выпивал. Пришёл с работы. Выпил пару рюмашек. Смотришь, и работа вроде не такая уж и дерьмовая, и жизнь вроде тоже.


 Вот вот.. Именно так ))) 
Плюс один - Каким-то чудесным образом придает оптимизма. Те вещи которые казались ужасными несколько минут назад, кажутся вполне приемлемыми и решаемыми. Колебание состояний из "+"(выпивка) в жесткий "-"(побочки). 
Это если просто выпивать. Если нажираться, то самым губительным для психики является чувство беззаботности. На все проблемы наплевать, ничего не боишься, ко всему относишься спокойно, не думаешь ни о чем лишнем. 

Насчет того что алкоголики-неудачники манее несчастны чем трезвенники-неудачники - отчасти соглашусь. Зависит от страсти. Кто-то может сидеть и смотреть в потолок, кто-то нет. Трудно представить как можно жить образом жизни неудачника совершенно без выпивки. Помойму это еще больший ад.

----------


## Илья спокойный

> Игорек, а какие-нибудь плюсы в алкоголизме есть?
> Мне иногда кажется, что алкоголикам живется легче, чем трезвенникам. Напился - и ничего не понимаешь, боли почти не чувствуешь. Как операция под наркозом против операции без наркоза.


  Я думаю, что здесь, происходит самообман в жизненных ценностях и ориентирах - а алкоголь, хорошее средство, которое притупляет голос совести, и позволяет заткнуть свое внутреннее Я. Спасибо

----------


## Alexandr890

Алкоголь-у него есть две стороны: с одной стороны ты уверенный в себе, прикольный и т.д. а с другой стороны ты все то же ничтожество, которое никому не нужно и для него только одно утешение-алкоголь. (Я говорю по себе.)

----------


## Илья спокойный

> Алкоголь-у него есть две стороны: с одной стороны ты уверенный в себе, прикольный и т.д. а с другой стороны ты все то же ничтожество, которое никому не нужно и для него только одно утешение-алкоголь. (Я говорю по себе.)


  Алкоголь это наркотик, то есть на самом деле человек то и не меняется кк таковой. Меняется его мировосприятие. Интересный момент, посмотреть трезвым на себя пьяного в записи)) сразу видно как человек деградирует...(

----------


## Игорёк

> Алкоголь это наркотик, то есть на самом деле человек то и не меняется кк таковой. Меняется его мировосприятие. Интересный момент, посмотреть трезвым на себя пьяного в записи)) сразу видно как человек деградирует...(


 Этот способ всегда считал абсурдным. Все алкаши видят друг друга. Это еще никого не остановило. Может быть стыдно на начальной стадии, но не более того. Просто часто за кадром таких съемок слышно "вот пусть посмотрит потом на себя, одумается". И что дальше ?.. 
Про мировосприятие точно сказно - это и есть решающий момент, который перекрывает весь остальной негатив...

Именно это произошло со мной сейчас. 
Выпил вчера после работы, все стандартно, пришел домой лег спать, проснулся, сел за комп. Полезли мысли. Точное осознание того что жизнь моя закончится через несколько лет, через 2-3 года. Это связано как с психикой, так и со здоровьем физическим (болит сердце). От мыслей стало еще хуже (усилилась тревога, которая усилила сердечные боли). Появился страх смерти, чудовищная обида от того что придется умирать так и не испытав радостей, о которых всю жизнь мечтал. Тут доминирует не страх физической смерти, а именно страх потери надежды на реализацию радостей.. 
Немного выпил - и всё пришло в норму. Не так стало стращно умирать, да и не кажется теперь что это произойдет скоро. Сердце болеть перестало совсем. Сейчас я пойду гулять с собакой и возьму еще немного. Потом поделаю дела, лягу спать, и знаю что когда проснусь будет все тоже самое - теже самые ужасные страхи. Как все это выглядит со стороны,  кто что думает об этом - почти не имеет никакого значения, относительно "положительного" результата употребления.

----------


## Илья спокойный

> Этот способ всегда считал абсурдным. Все алкаши видят друг друга. Это еще никого не остановило. Может быть стыдно на начальной стадии, но не более того. Просто часто за кадром таких съемок слышно "вот пусть посмотрит потом на себя, одумается". И что дальше ?.. 
> Про мировосприятие точно сказно - это и есть решающий момент, который перекрывает весь остальной негатив...
> 
> Именно это произошло со мной сейчас. 
> Выпил вчера после работы, все стандартно, пришел домой лег спать, проснулся, сел за комп. Полезли мысли. Точное осознание того что жизнь моя закончится через несколько лет, через 2-3 года. Это связано как с психикой, так и со здоровьем физическим (болит сердце). От мыслей стало еще хуже (усилилась тревога, которая усилила сердечные боли). Появился страх смерти, чудовищная обида от того что придется умирать так и не испытав радостей, о которых всю жизнь мечтал. Тут доминирует не страх физической смерти, а именно страх потери надежды на реализацию радостей.. 
> Немного выпил - и всё пришло в норму. Не так стало стращно умирать, да и не кажется теперь что это произойдет скоро. Сердце болеть перестало совсем. Сейчас я пойду гулять с собакой и возьму еще немного. Потом поделаю дела, лягу спать, и знаю что когда проснусь будет все тоже самое - теже самые ужасные страхи. Как все это выглядит со стороны,  кто что думает об этом - почти не имеет никакого значения, относительно "положительного" результата употребления.


  Алкоголизм это болезнь, на 0ой стадии этот способ может быть поможет, а далее да, человек уже зависим, как психически, так и физиологически. 
 А вы не задумывались, что если бы вы получили все те радости о которых мечтали, то первичная радость и ощущение счастья сменились бы похожим состоянием? Вы бы привыкли к тому состоянию, и состояние эйфории бы прошло, опять поиск...

----------


## djdorst

> Игорек, а какие-нибудь плюсы в алкоголизме есть?
> Мне иногда кажется, что алкоголикам живется легче, чем трезвенникам. Напился - и ничего не понимаешь, боли почти не чувствуешь. Как операция под наркозом против операции без наркоза.


 Да в какой то мере легче.Вот я сейчас жру,чтобы боль заглушить, но завтра все снова будет также.Притом чтоб это все заглушить надо выжрать очень много , но это и хорошо, чем больше дозы тем меньше остается жизни.

----------


## Игорёк

> Алкоголизм это болезнь, на 0ой стадии этот способ может быть поможет, а далее да, человек уже зависим, как психически, так и физиологически. 
>  А вы не задумывались, что если бы вы получили все те радости о которых мечтали, то первичная радость и ощущение счастья сменились бы похожим состоянием? Вы бы привыкли к тому состоянию, и состояние эйфории бы прошло, опять поиск...


 Я думаю (надеюсь) что те радости о которых мечтаю, способны изменить мироощущение и отношение к жизни в целом. У меня был небольшой положительный опыт в этом вопросе, и наблюдал подобное со стороны. Например мой дед бросил курить после рождения сестры моей матери. Не родись она - неизвестно бросил бы он или нет. В режиме существования, в одиночестве, размышлять обо всем этом очень трудно.

----------


## Игорёк

> Игорек, а какие-нибудь плюсы в алкоголизме есть?
> Мне иногда кажется, что алкоголикам живется легче, чем трезвенникам. Напился - и ничего не понимаешь, боли почти не чувствуешь. Как операция под наркозом против операции без наркоза.


 Просто так в жизни ничего не быть не может. Есть некая опорная точка, вокруг которой химией можно только балансировать. Смысл тут в том чтобы сместить эту точку в положительном направлении (Изменить свое нормальное естественное состояние в лучшую сторону). Все неестественные радости после их действия приведут к обратному (к страданию), к тойже радости но со знаком минус, вывернутой на изнанку. Алкоголь - похмелье, наркотики - ломка, и так далее.

----------


## Илья спокойный

> Я думаю (надеюсь) что те радости о которых мечтаю, способны изменить мироощущение и отношение к жизни в целом. У меня был небольшой положительный опыт в этом вопросе, и наблюдал подобное со стороны. Например мой дед бросил курить после рождения сестры моей матери. Не родись она - неизвестно бросил бы он или нет. В режиме существования, в одиночестве, размышлять обо всем этом очень трудно.


  А он бросил потому что она родилась? Что его толкнуло на это? На тот момент минздрав еще не предупреждал что курение убивает, и все курили не зная что это смертоносный наркотический яд. Интересен мотив.



> В режиме существования, в одиночестве, размышлять обо всем этом очень трудно.


  а вот тут, я думаю, как раз наооборот, вас начто не отвлекает так от мыслей, как если бы вы были в семье например, много времени задуматься, позадавать вопросы, поискать ответы. Именно будучи в одиночестве я нашел ответы на свои.

----------


## Илья спокойный

> Да в какой то мере легче.Вот я сейчас жру,чтобы боль заглушить, но завтра все снова будет также.Притом чтоб это все заглушить надо выжрать очень много , но это и хорошо, чем больше дозы тем меньше остается жизни.


  Вы подтверждаете мысль о том, что алкоголь это средство потушить следствие, но причина пожара она не потушенна и завтра огонь разгорится опять... так может стоит поискать причину и разобраться с ней? Тогда и алкоголь будет не нужен.

----------


## Игорёк

> А он бросил потому что она родилась? Что его толкнуло на это? На тот момент минздрав еще не предупреждал что курение убивает, и все курили не зная что это смертоносный наркотический яд. Интересен мотив.
>   а вот тут, я думаю, как раз наооборот, вас начто не отвлекает так от мыслей, как если бы вы были в семье например, много времени задуматься, позадавать вопросы, поискать ответы. Именно будучи в одиночестве я нашел ответы на свои.


 Хватит думать в одиночестве. Про существование я уже понял достаточно. Что-то мега нового надумать не смогу. Ответы на мои вопросы можно будет найти противоположном режиме. 
Еслиб у тебя не было подруги до твоего одиночества, ты считаешь что думал бы точно также как и без нее ?

Курение намного старше советской медицины. Не думаю что кто-то считал тогда из рабочего класса что это было полезно. Просто были люди которые курили и которые не курили, точно также как и сейчас. Могу привести другой пример. У меня друг не так давно бросил, где-то с год назад. Когда уже 1/3 пачки шла под надпить "курение убивает". Его основной мотивацией послежил сын. Как он сам говорил что ему стремно как-то стало, в моральном смысле. Тоесть тех мотиваций которые были, ему оказалось достаточно, для исполнения. а точнее сказать для переосмысления.

----------


## Илья спокойный

> Хватит думать в одиночестве. Про существование я уже понял достаточно. Что-то мега нового надумать не смогу. Ответы на мои вопросы можно будет найти противоположном режиме. 
> Еслиб у тебя не было подруги до твоего одиночества, ты считаешь что думал бы точно также как и без нее ?
> 
> Курение намного старше советской медицины. Не думаю что кто-то считал тогда из рабочего класса что это было полезно. Просто были люди которые курили и которые не курили, точно также как и сейчас. Могу привести другой пример. У меня друг не так давно бросил, где-то с год назад. Когда уже 1/3 пачки шла под надпить "курение убивает". Его основной мотивацией послежил сын. Как он сам говорил что ему стремно как-то стало, в моральном смысле. Тоесть тех мотиваций которые были, ему оказалось достаточно, для исполнения. а точнее сказать для переосмысления.


  Да, семья нужна. Без тьмы не понять что такое свет, без одиночества на понять радость общения и т.д. 


> Еслиб у тебя не было подруги до твоего одиночества, ты считаешь что думал бы точно также как и без нее ?


  нет, если бы ее не было то как мне бы понять разницу... 50 лет назад врачи не говорил вот человек умер от рака потому что курил... такого не было, 100 лет назад было модным трубку курить.  Возможно все же что противный кашель, вонючие руки и дыхание от табака были частью той мотивации вашего деда, но я соглашусь скорее с тем что моральная сторона, ради сына, дочки. Я хочу стать лучше, я хочу быть таким примером, который поборол свою страсть (курение в данном случае), это говорит о том что ваш дед не был эгоистом. Превозносил других выше своих желаний и пристрастий.

----------


## No pain no gain

> так может стоит поискать причину и разобраться с ней? Тогда и алкоголь будет не нужен.


 бывает, иногда хочется выпить даже когда и нет, вроде бы, никаких причин. зависимость, привычка и т.д.

----------


## Игорёк

Помойму я где-то уже писал про депрессивные приступы которые иногда случаются со мной. Вообщем с середины месяца, они участились. было уже раза 4. 
пытаясь понять в чем дело - нашел одну закономерность. Работаю в гараже, с растворителями, красками, шпаклевками. Вытяжка слабая, и ту замело снегом. Работаю в маске, но помогает не сильно. Закончив работу, впал в бешенство после первого же стакана пива. До этого где-то слышал что на определенной стадии алкоголизма случается такое - приступы бешенства от выпивки.
Не могу понять почему так происходит, или так действует смесь паров растворителя с алкоголем, или просто стадия о которой писал выше. Случается и просто во время пьянства, но чаще это присходило имеено после работы в гараже.. Особенно впечатлил вчерашний случай - настроение было нормальным, и почти за секунды изменилось на противоположное.
или как вариант - низкое содержание кислорода в воздухе из-за печи отопления.

----------


## Troumn

У меня отношение к алкоголю мутное. Я всегда считал, что если пить - то в меру. Но то, что я считал нормой особого удовольствия не даёт(по крайней мере по моим меркам). Следовательно надо нажираться, а это противоречие. Короче, вообще не пью.

----------


## Melissa

Не подвержена вредным привычкам , бог миловал )
Но раз в полгода накрывает в одну из посиделок. Идеально если с парнем. В такие состояния я люблю весь мир. Ну, как бы и пофиг, для меня праздник запросто может быть безалкогольным )))
В общем, алко это кака ! :Smile:

----------


## Esphira

"Я путаюсь в мыслях, зажат, плохо разговариваю, выгляжу глупо, но все думают что это именно от того что я банальный алкаш. Такой колдырик, без желаний, без целей, без перспектив, без мыслей.."

При таком частом употребелнии алкоголя со временем это станет правдой..

----------


## Игорёк

Чертовы законы. Ночью был на грани истерики, и единственое что хоть как-то помогает - теперь не продается в такое время. Взял в аптеке 2 флакончика настойки боярышника, только немного успокоился - вызвали на работу.. не знаю идти или нет... Когда же вся эта гадость кончится.

----------


## Troumn

> При таком частом употребелнии алкоголя со временем это станет правдой..


 ...Потому что идёт необратимое органическое поражение головного мозга.

----------


## Melissa

Постепенно узнаешь форумчан. Игорек в моих глазах был одним из адекватных. А тут такое... Блин, грустно (((

----------


## Игорёк

> Постепенно узнаешь форумчан. Игорек в моих глазах был одним из адекватных. А тут такое... Блин, грустно (((


 В тот раз не на пустом месте.

----------


## Troumn

> Когда же вся эта гадость кончится.


 Не скоро, а может никогда.

----------


## EMPTY

как ни странно никаких зависимостей у меня нет, все пробовала от алкоголя до наркотиков,но ни к чему абсолютно не привязалась,да и противно это все.

----------


## Игорёк

Достала уже эта чертова пьянка.. Постоянно чувствуешь себя идиотом, кружится голова, плохая сообразительность, эта тупость заметна со стороны, и это сильно раздражает. а как жить ? как работать ? как ездить на машине ? А еще говорят надо рожать детей.. да надо чтобы это отродье генетических инвалидов вообще вымерло, не мучало себя и окружающих. 
Девченки, никогда не связывайтесь с дураками, вы породите зло, о чем будете сожалеть всю оставшуюся жизнь. Не портите свои судьбы и судьбы других.

----------


## Гражданин

Поднять самооценку ,полюбить себя хоть чутка и меньше париться.

----------


## Игорёк

> Поднять самооценку ,полюбить себя хоть чутка и меньше париться.


 автономно ее поднимать - нужно иметь чудовищную силу воли. а если меньше париться, то будет все только хуже. париться надо но в нужном месте и в нужное время. короче все хорошо в меру. у меня сосед один по гаражу не парится - каждый день летящей походкой в темных очках (глаз уже нет, стыдно повидимому) идет в гараж. и обратно, уже в откровенно вальяжной фоме через пару-тройку часов.. и так уже несколько лет. как он еще жив - не понимаю.

----------


## Dementiy

Когда же врачи вскрывают алкоголиков, погибших от алкогольных отравлений, то они удивляются не тому, как разрушен мозг, а тому, как с таким мозгом человек вообще мог продолжать жить. (с)

----------


## Дмитрий_9

виски forever!

----------


## merryunbirthday

Когда я пришла сюда, в 2009 году (другой ник был), то не употребляла ничего, кроме легкого снотворного, которое выписал врач.
В итоге на разных снотворных провела 3 года, с рецептом и без.
Они хотя бы дают именно сон, а не отключение сознания. 

Отключение это уже хардкор. Сейчас я сама нахожу такие вещи, на которых можно без сознания провести и часов 7-10. Это не сон, потому что восстановительные процессы которые у человека идут во время сна, не идут при полной отключке.
Вот такой у меня "прогресс" за время пребывания на форуме.

Я знаю, что кому-то форум помогает что-то наладить, советы полезные люди тут находят, но в случае со мной все идет понятно куда.

Мне когда-то сказали, что если хочешь наладить жизнь, не проводи время с теми, кто сами в ж....е потому что они тебе пользы не принесут. Наоборот, тянись к тем, у кого все прекрасно.
Я сделала все наоборот и сидела то накраю, то на pagesofpain, то тут.

----------


## merryunbirthday

Насчет алкоголя забыла: не употребляю его, потому что желудок не переносит и не люблю вкус. А как бы пьянствовала, наверно, сейчас)

----------


## Nabat

Из всего что перепробовал - только пиво зацепило. Люблю пару бутылок "Хогардена" для крепкого сна на ночь пропустить. Ну или если гложет что-то, тут абсент 3-и приготовленных по 50г помогает.  А остальное  - то приторно,   то не берет...

----------


## Pechalka

> Насчет алкоголя забыла: не употребляю его, потому что желудок не переносит и не люблю вкус. А как бы пьянствовала, наверно, сейчас)


 Пью, когда совсем плохо и уже по фиг на все в моменты отчаяния, но часто все же не употребляю, ибо боюсь на фиг спиться ко всем чертям.
А вот у меня с курением печалька( а так бы курила как паровоз! В этом все - таки что - то есть. Выходишь на балкон, плюешь мысленно на весь мир мин. 5 и куришь...

----------


## Pechalka

> Из всего что перепробовал - только пиво зацепило. Люблю пару бутылок "Хогардена" для крепкого сна на ночь пропустить. Ну или если гложет что-то, тут абсент 3-и приготовленных по 50г помогает.  А остальное  - то приторно,   то не берет...


 Не понимаю, как люди пью коньяк, текиллу ,водку. Пойло какое - то.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
Попробовала пару раз попить текиллу, я даже проглотить не смогла, настолько отвратительно.
Пиво, шампусик и некоторые вина могу  только выпить.

----------


## Гражданин

Красиво жить не запретишь)

----------


## Pechalka

Пьешь текиллу? )

----------


## Гражданин

Терпеть не могу крепкий алкоголь. Пью только пиво,не более 2-3 бутылочек. На работе теперь приходится нюхать этиловый спирт и эфир)

----------


## Pechalka

Зачем нюхать это? Его же только алкаши законченные нюхают.
Не уж то зависимость?

----------


## Гражданин

Хех, не алкаш. Не нюхаю уж,просто порой стоит запах. Просто в производственном процессе в качестве растворителей участвуют.

----------


## dukha

Пользуясь случаем ищу собутыльника в Луганске с опытом питья. На природе, в ресторане, деньги не проблема. Давно не пил, но конец близок и хочется последние 3-4 недели провести хоть под таким кайфом. Порядочность и конфиденциальность гарантирую. Пью в основном на природе, где нет людей, сам. Можно единоразово. Не шучу.

----------


## Nabat

> Пользуясь случаем ищу собутыльника в Луганске с опытом питья. На природе, в ресторане, деньги не проблема. Давно не пил, но конец близок и хочется последние 3-4 недели провести хоть под таким кайфом. Порядочность и конфиденциальность гарантирую. Пью в основном на природе, где нет людей, сам. Можно единоразово. Не шучу.


 Может и цинично прозвучит, но говорю как думаю: живя на Украине и ища смерти, немедленно бы записался добровольцем бандеровцев убивать.

----------


## dukha

> Может и цинично прозвучит, но говорю как думаю: живя на Украине и ища смерти, немедленно бы записался добровольцем бандеровцев убивать.


 В плане добычи оружия - да, но с тем же успехом можно было и в армию идти. А бандеровцев еще и найти надо, по телевизору их намного больше чем в жизни.

----------


## trypo

> В плане добычи оружия - да, но с тем же успехом можно было и в армию идти. А бандеровцев еще и найти надо, по телевизору их намного больше чем в жизни.


 под бандеровцами на руси разумеются правый сектор и национальная гвардия , коих и слепой в тишине отыщет.

----------


## Traumerei

*trypo*, из практики говорю, что местный "правый сектор" (читай: украинские патриоты) в жизни только заобнимать насмерть могут, даже если ты иностранец... 

В Луговом городе мир и покой  :Smile:

----------


## zmejka

> *trypo*, из практики говорю, что местный "правый сектор" (читай: украинские патриоты) в жизни только заобнимать насмерть могут, даже если ты иностранец... 
> 
> В Луговом городе мир и покой


 приятно это читать от "постороннего", так сказать, наблюдателя )

----------


## trypo

> *trypo*, из практики говорю, что местный "правый сектор" (читай: украинские патриоты) в жизни только заобнимать насмерть могут, даже если ты иностранец... 
> 
> В Луговом городе мир и покой


 имеется ввиду правый сектор господина яруша, насколько он местный - не мне судить.

----------


## dukha

> имеется ввиду правый сектор господина яруша, насколько он местный - не мне судить.


 Надо понимать, что местные жители востока Украины, которые поддерживают сепаратистские настроения, очень агрессивно настроены против так называемых "бандеровцев". Поэтому даже если тут заговорить на украинском языке, то уже за это можно люлей отхватить прям на улице. Так что город и все въезды в него контролируют пророссийско настроенные люди. Потому "бандеровцы" тут появляются лишь изредка в составе нац. гвардии при попытке штурма захваченных зданий. А так их тут днем с огнем не найти.

----------


## trypo

> Надо понимать, что местные жители востока Украины, которые поддерживают сепаратистские настроения, очень агрессивно настроены против так называемых "бандеровцев". Поэтому даже если тут заговорить на украинском языке, то уже за это можно люлей отхватить прям на улице. Так что город и все въезды в него контролируют пророссийско настроенные люди. Потому "бандеровцы" тут появляются лишь изредка в составе нац. гвардии при попытке штурма захваченных зданий. А так их тут днем с огнем не найти.


 так зачем же они появляются в местах , контролируемых сепаратистски-настроенными МЕСТНЫМИ жителями ?
и кем они являются , когда при попытке штурма захваченных зданий убивают граждан , защищающих эти здания ??
должно быть они убивают русских наемников и никогда не попадают по местным жителям боевым оружием ???
должно быть это русские провокаторы сожгли в одессе больше сотни местных жителей ??

они все время прячутся , их днем с огнем не найти , но как только приходит время убивать жителей юго-востока СВОЕЙ ЖЕ страны , они появляются из ниоткуда , на военной технике с боевым оружием.
точно призраки канувших в лето "бандеровцев".

хотя совершенно лишенное политической цензуры украинское телевидение наверняка освятит сии события в исключительно правдивом и достоверном ключе :
русские шпионы и провокаторы с оружием в руках захватили местные органы власти и расстреливают
ПРО-УКРАИНСКИ настроенное местное население , несогласное с сепаратистскими лозунгами продвинутых во власть про-российски настроенных предателей родины. 
а правый сектор и нац. гвардия всеми силами пытаются местное население спасти из рук захватчиков, оказать им посильную помощь и поддержку. 
и разумеется все остальные регионы свято поддерживают насаждаемую идеологию врага-россии и защитника-запада.

откуда же взяться "бандеровцам" там , где их величают спасителями отечества.

----------


## dukha

Я лишь говорю, что вижу и никого не защищаю. Я против войны, вне зависимости от того, кто прав, а кто нет.
Я живу в Луганске и спокойно могу ходить по городу, потому что повсюду на дорогах посты ГАИ и блок-посты самообороны (сепаратистов). На улицах моего города мирных жителей не убивают. За исключением, конечно, штурмов захваченного незаконно здания СБУ. Но если ты решил лезть под пули, захватывая гос. учереждения, то какой ты нахрен мирный житель? Мне не жалко таких мирных митнгующих ни на майдане ("небесная сотня"), которые нарушали закон, ни местных сепаратистов, которые даже не знают, за что воюют.

----------


## Ваня :)

vechnaya tema. ^)

ne lomajte kartinu mira trypo. ^)

khotja tut kommentirovat' neperekomentirovat'. ^)

----------


## trypo

выделю причинно-следственную связь :



> Я живу в Луганске и спокойно могу ходить по городу


  ,



> потому что повсюду на дорогах посты ГАИ и блок-посты самообороны (сепаратистов).

----------


## Гражданин

И тут скатываете в политику. Итак заколебал форс событий на Украине, будто других проблем нет)

----------


## trypo

китаю на 400 ярдов зелени газа отгрузили - можем об этом поговорить  :Smile:

----------


## advocatus diaboli

> objection overruled


 Печень:
- Протестую!
Мозг:
- Протест отклоняется)...

----------


## advocatus diaboli

О пьянстве

Для пьянства есть такие поводы:
Поминки, праздник, встреча, проводы,
Крестины, свадьба и развод,
Мороз, охота, Новый год,
Выздоровленье, новоселье,
Печаль, раскаянье, веселье,
Успех, награда, новый чин
И просто пьянство - без причин!

Это "перевод" эпиграммы, только, вопреки широко распространённому заблуждению, не Роберта Бернса, а Генри Олдрича (Henry Aldrich, 1647-1710), сделанный Маршаком.
Для дующих) (Do you speak English?) предоставляю счастливую возможность сравнить его с оригиналом.)

The Five Reasons for Drinking

If all be true that do I think,
There are five reasons we should drink:
Good wine - a friend - or being dry -
Or lest we should be by and by -
Or any otehr reason why.

----------


## Nabat

If all be true that do I think,
There are two reasons we should drink:
when it's birthday, and when it's not.

----------


## Цыпа-Цыпа

Англичане блин!

----------


## Pechalka

когда вижу эту тему "алкоголизм", в голове проносится "беда 21 века" :Big Grin:

----------


## Nabat

Стереотипное мышление - беда 21 века.

----------


## advocatus diaboli

> when it's birthday, and when it's not.


 When it's birthday -
Or any other day.)

----------


## Nabat

> When it's birthday -
> Or any other day.)


 Doesn't matter)

----------


## advocatus diaboli

> Doesn't matter)


 Doesn't matter,
Donnerwetter!)

Donnerwetter (нем.) - чёрт возьми!

----------


## Traumerei

Вот так боги становятся злыми духами...

(о Donner'e - германском божке грома и молнии, побратима Зевса можно сказать... И дословно: Donnerwetter - "погода Доннера")

----------


## advocatus diaboli

> И дословно: Donnerwetter - "погода Доннера"


  Кузькину мать Хрущёва перевели как "мать Кузьмы".)

----------


## Traumerei

Ещё под выражением «Кузькина мать» (из уст Хрущёва) американцы понимали советскую ядерную мощь.

Но смысл моего предыдущего высказывания, конечно, не в переводческих перепалках...

----------


## Цыпа-Цыпа

Щас покажу вам пуськину мать!

----------


## Pechalka

Желтый полосатик жру с пивом, с квасом бывает! :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Nabat

> Желтый полосатик жру с пивом, с квасом бывает!


 Внезапно)

----------


## advocatus diaboli

Два галлона* - это немалое количество вина даже для двух пайсано*. В духовном отношении эти бутылки можно распределить следующим образом. Чуть пониже горлышка первой бутылки - серьезная и прочувствованная беседа. Двумя дюймами* ниже - воспоминания, овеянные приятной грустью. Еще три дюйма - вздохи о былых счастливых любовях. Еще дюйм - вздохи о былых несчастных любовях. На донышке - всеобъемлющая абстрактная печаль. Горлышко второй бутылки - черная, свирепая тоска. Двумя пальцами ниже - песнь смерти или томления. Большим пальцем ниже - все остальные песни, известные собутыльникам. На этом шкала кончается, ибо тут перекресток и дальнейшие пути неведомы. За этой чертой может произойти что угодно.©

Примечания)

*Американский галлон приблизительно равен 3,79 литра(!).)
*Пайсано - калифорнийский бродяга довоенной поры.
*Американский дюйм приблизительно (на момент написания цитируемого текста) равен 2,54 см.

----------


## turtl

Проснулся недавно, принял 150. Алкоголизм, тема для размышлений. Читаю её, одна пустота больше, никого всерьёз эта проблема не волнует.

----------


## neji

только по пьяни и приходит мозг в порядок

----------


## nain

"синька чмо" выражение из сленга алкашей, есть куда более приятные способы облабырится тема ни о чём

----------


## Хрустальная принцесса

Наше всё.

----------


## Nabat

> Алкоголизм обусловлен генетически. Никто ни в чём не виноват.

----------


## Rum

> Проснулся недавно, принял 150. Алкоголизм, тема для размышлений. Читаю её, одна пустота больше, никого всерьёз эта проблема не волнует.


 За проблему-то это считают единицы. 
Ой да лан, истина в вине, ещё древние филасафы вкушали кровь винограда и писали умные статейки/трактаты/книги/законы.
Просто во всём нужно знать меру.

----------


## Nabat

> *Nabat* , мне не интересно что-то там тебе доказывать. Гугли, читай про 
> результаты современных исследований в области генетики и т. д. Может быть ты найдёшь авторитетные исследования, которые опровергнут мою точку зрения, буду рад в таком случае.


 Мне крайне импонирует твоя позиция, изначально низводящая оппонента до полого профана в любом вопросе. Прочитав результаты современных исследований в области генетики докладываю: генетически может быть обусловлена только предрасположенность к алкоголизму, но никак не он сам.

----------


## Игорёк

> генетически может быть обусловлена только предрасположенность к алкоголизму, но никак не он сам.


 +1
передается характер, здоровье (психологические), а от этого уже всё остальное.

----------


## Игорёк

> Я был бы милее, если б ты вместо вопрошений, изучил тему и изложил, что "генетически может быть обусловлена только предрасположенность к алкоголизму, но никак не он сам".
> 
> Это я знаю, но я написал так, потому что исследовали определённое количество однояйцевых (монозиготных) близнецов, родившихся в семьях алкашей. Одного близнеца из каждой исследуемой семьи алкашей в детстве забрала к себе благополучная семья. Повзрослев, 70% близнецов, выросших в "плохой" и "хорошей" семьях, стали алкашами примерно в одном и том же возрасте, в остальных 30% близнец выросший в собственной семье стал алкашом, а воспитанный в благополучной, не стал. Сие исследование показывает, что генетическую предрасположенностью к алкоголизму можно побороть качественным воспитанием в 30% случаев. Топикстартер не подходит под эти 30%, поэтому справедливо будет сказать, что его алкоголизм обусловлен генетически.


 ты наверно еще новости по телеку смотришь ?))

----------


## neji

мда, если не убьюсь то сопьюсь. очень уж мерзко жить стало.

----------


## Unity

Всё ещё не понял, что бесконтрольный и эгоцентричный разум, движимый желанием услад, — это недуг?..
Сколько ещё лет нужно, чтобы убедиться в этом?..

----------


## microbe

Я сегодня пьяный, пью крепкое пиво как всегда, ну а что заработал, ибо семьи нет можно немного расслабиться.

----------


## microbe

*neji* и не говори.

----------


## microbe

Снова в теме как всегда.

----------


## microbe

> Видимо алкоголь уже уничтожил достаточное количество нейронов в твоём мозге, от чего ты и потерял способность анализировать даже такую простую информацию.


 Анализировать информацию зависит от когнитивных способностей, если человек усваивает непроверенную эмпирически информацию, то можно создать свой собственный иллюзорный "мир". Я не беру в расчёт индуктивность, но с одной стороны всё относительно...

----------


## microbe

Снова в теме.

----------


## microbe

Ничего себе настрочил вчера сообщений, пора с этим завязывать.

----------


## Unity

> Анализировать информацию зависит от когнитивных способностей, если человек усваивает непроверенную эмпирически информацию, то можно создать свой собственный иллюзорный "мир". Я не беру в расчёт индуктивность, но с одной стороны всё относительно...


 Так оно и происходит: каждый живёт в «Матрице», кою сам и же и построил (словно ракушку моллюск) — из осколков своих же воспоминаний, изо своих каждодневных и ежеминутных Мыслей, изо своих лживых Убеждений, изо своей Веры (в призрачные вещи), из настроек тысяч своих «отношений» (к тысяче предметов или же явлений) — и каждый закован в «кокон» собственного «я», своих же Настроек (субъективного восприятия реальности). Каждый ограничен Этим, каждый опасается того, кое «за стеной» собственной же кожи, личности/личины эго. 
Каждый — несравненный Режиссёр своей же «реальности» — верной только для себя, только лишь себе же «видимой». И есть в ней коя-то история, своя хронология, кои-то события, страхи и тревоги. И есть существо, кое «в главной роли» — *Ваше имя и фамилия*. И созданье это — оно словно бы перекати-поле, что несомо беспощадным Временем по степи Пространства — с ниоткуда нашего рождения — в никуда будущей нашей погибели. А в пробеле между этими событиями его протекает «жизнь», преисполненная взлётами, падениями, некими находками, некими утратами… 
Этакая виртуальная игра. 
Игра, в коей все ходы — в равной степени бессмысленны — ну и обусловлены лишь тем, сколько удовольствия даруют они смутному нашему сознанию, сколько мира и покоя приносят с собой, сколько же услады они генерируют в миге Здесь/Сейчас. 
Этот лишь критерий — во главе угла во системе управления жизнью человеческой. Опыт собирать во архивы памяти, время убивать, рушить свою скуку, шаря неустанно сканером своим/своими глазами/чувствами/собственным сознанием по давно забытым лабиринтам Мира, по лицам забытых «остальных людей» — собственных своих «субличностей», на кои однажды попросту распался жаждущий потехи… Бог. 
И мы знаем Правду — каждый в глубине души — ежели в свои же заглянуть глаза. 
Но мы отрицаем Явь; но мы выбираем жить во лжи, в ком-то эфемерном вымысле — ибо тогда ощущаем, что мы есть Творцы — пускай даже Сна, пускай просто Грёз, пускай же лишь «Матрицы» в собственном же черепе — но «реальность» эту у нас не отнять и не потревожить — внутренний наш «космос»… И мы очень дорожим этой погремушкой, этой безделушкой, этим «фиговым листом», коим укрываем всю ту наготу ну и нищету маленькой своей души, юной настоль, детской… 
Но мы не взрослые и мы не боги, — «мы только учимся» — и Творчество наше столь же убого, как и уровень души, коей обладаем. 
Что и порождает ад. 
Ад во наших помыслах. Ад в поступках, кои мы даруем иным. Ад во словах, что мы роняем в ответ на Реальность — ну и ад в наших душах, эмоциях и переживаниях — каждый сущий день.
Так оно и есть — так оно, дитя, учится ходить — сбивая коленки в кровь, делая несмелые первые шаги. 
Так и души наши, проживая жизни, преисполненные болью — учатся в дальнейшем больше не страдать & не повторять ошибок, к горести ведущим. 
Это эволюция — искры Бога самого, коя воплотилась в нас. Мы были ничтожны, теперь подросли. К человека уровню — дальше будет больше — ну а пока — дай лишь только силы усвоить Уроки — ну и научиться Заново… 
Творить… 
Правильно творить — новую реальность — собственной же жизни.

----------


## microbe

*Unity*, суть матрицы в том что иллюзия может оказаться лучше чем реальность бытия. Ибо зона комфорта может быть на много хуже чем текущая иллюзия. Счастье в неведение.

----------


## microbe

> Алкоголизм обусловлен генетически. Никто ни в чём не виноват.


 Это что правда или как? У меня батя бухал в хлам и балдые гопники отправили его на тот свет. Я вот до 23-года вообще презирал алкашей потому-что занимался активно спортом, пока сам не скатился до этого, может быть это мне бумеранг за обзывание и т.д.

----------


## microbe

Презирал не только алкашей но и суицидников очень сильно, высказывался о них шибко отрицательно. Вот и получил бумеранг по полной.

----------


## microbe

Вином накидался сегодня, потом пойду к своей бывшей, конечно пошлёт куда подальше но я попробую.

----------


## Unity

Алкоголь, наркотики, хобби или музыка, книги или же кино…
Каждый выбирает способ Избежать Себя; избежать того, чтобы заглянуть в собственную душу, в свою… бесконечность.
В этом заключается корень всех наших страданий: Бесгство от Себя, бегство от Реальности…

----------


## microbe

Накидался пивом, не знаю как с этим бороться., только одно сразу все проблемы улетучиваются.

----------


## Unity

Если присмотреться к странной этой страсти/склонности людей «топить» свою боль в спиртном — то что мы увидим?
Людей мучат Мысли, алкогольный хмель — отключает разум, обрывает думы на какой-то миг — душу возвращая к тем вершинам блаженства, кои та испытывала в детстве, во те времена, покамест была способна Явь воспринимать безо привнесенья призмы своего ума. Тогда всё было легко и предельно ясно; тогда Боли, вечной той и ноющей, кою порождает интеллект наш, расщеп-лённый надвое, своими Словами, своими Иллюзиями. 
Будучи во хмели — «ах, как хорошо душе», дурное отступает, словно забывается, будто исчезает с радиуса восприятия — но лишь потому, что этанол грубо изменяет химию головного мозга. То же в силах научиться совершать и мы — без тех «реаген-тов», кои вводятся извне — простым волевым усилием, своим управляя разумом, сие научившись делать, обуздав рассудок слов-но дикого мустанга, словно буйное животное, доселе неистовое и неукрощённое!.. 
И лишь эта «миссия» — удел Человека!..
Научиться управлять… собой — а не вечно Пребывать Подо Управлением механизма своего слепого ума — от которого всегда хочется сбежать — либо «в рюмку», либо под наркотики, либо на Тот Свет… 
В общем, всё это не ново.
Сами всё решите для себя.

----------


## microbe

Просто алкоголь на время даёт что-то эдакое, ну не описать.

----------


## Unity

Медитация даёт всё то же - ну даже более. Сохраняя ясность, не круша здоровье, без тени похмелья. 
И это не забытье, Это Понимание, виденье причинно-следственных цепей. 
Попросту попробуйте.
Если не понравится - во любой момент можете вернуться к любимой бутылке.

----------


## microbe

*Unity*, мне бесполезно что-то объяснять, ибо депрессия длиться очень долго уже. Снова накидался, ну а что больше делать.

----------


## microbe

Взял коктейль, пью как газировку, блин что больше делать здесь и сейчас как не напиться.

----------


## Unity

Как насчёт интроспекции? Просто взять и заглянуть в глубину души - на предмет того, _что_ же не даёт покоя?.. Бегством от _чего_ становится спирт?..

----------


## microbe

Снова в тем как никогда, с одной стороны весело, но не хочу думать о плохом.

----------


## Black Omega

Ну привет, алкаш! Я тоже пью, пью с 11 лет, вот вам факт. Жизнь в России тяжела. Ты стань лучше социофобом, что брось пить. Это моё мнение. Пиво вообще чуть ли не каждый день пью и уже чувствую, как мне становится хуже. Это моя цель! Мне не нравится жить, это сложно, поэтому предпочту медленную сметрь (спирт-медленная смерть! - так говорила наша химичка в школе).
Больше нечего сказать, пост у тебя давний, так что не думаю что сейчас у тебя всё так же, хотя хз. В общем, удачи :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## microbe

*Black Omega*, это Вы мне? Так автор темы *Игорёк*, я просто нашёл по себе подходящую тему. На счёт жизнь тяжела, это не так, вон в Афганистане, Ираке, Ливии, Сирии, Йемене, на востоке Украины, вот там жизнь тяжела, а у меня просто депрессия в длинною 10-лет почти. Меня всё устраивает - только пустота и неудачи по моему иррациональному мозгу, ибо я себя сам так загнал.

----------


## microbe

> Людей мучат Мысли, алкогольный хмель — отключает разум, обрывает думы на какой-то миг — душу возвращая к тем вершинам блаженства, кои та испытывала в детстве, во те времена, покамест была способна Явь воспринимать безо привнесенья призмы своего ума. Тогда всё было легко и предельно ясно; тогда Боли, вечной той и ноющей, кою порождает интеллект наш, расщеп-лённый надвое, своими Словами, своими Иллюзиями.
> Будучи во хмели — «ах, как хорошо душе», дурное отступает, словно забывается, будто исчезает с радиуса восприятия — но лишь потому, что этанол грубо изменяет химию головного мозга.


 Всё правильно говоришь, но вот если подумать изначально кто сделал это? Эволюция или Бог, хотя на выбор, если этанол так влияет на мозг значит действие уже было запланировано. Или в этом мире все действия были заложены изначально или мы познаём Вселенную с нуля.

----------


## microbe

> Я тоже пью, пью с 11 лет, вот вам факт.


 Ничего себе, я вообще пью с 23-ёх лет, до этого был заядлым спортсменом. Я вообще был строг к пьющим и курящим людям почти до отвращения. Сейчас мне 34-года и всё поменялось.

----------


## June

> Пиво вообще чуть ли не каждый день пью и уже чувствую, как мне становится хуже. Это моя цель! Мне не нравится жить


 У меня на даче соседу под 80. В запое минимум половину каждого месяца, пока пенсия не кончится. Не самый быстрый способ самоубийства)

----------


## microbe

> Людей мучат Мысли, алкогольный хмель — отключает разум, обрывает думы на какой-то миг


 Разум не отключает, а вот рассудок и оперативную память гиппокампа затормаживает. Ну почему так молекулы этанола влияют на нейро-трансмиттеры? Это было запланировано или просто недоработка?

----------


## microbe

Я не алкоголик, но мне трудно держаться.

----------


## microbe

Изменённое сознание при помощи этанола. Я вот думаю что это такое, но с другой стороны в роде всё нормально.

----------


## Traumerei

Любое ПАВ снижает боль причиняемую этим миром... :Frown:  

вот и ответ, отчего так

----------


## microbe

*Traumerei*, это не боль, даже метафизически рассуждая это иное. Смысл жизни это не то что надо искать при помощи разума, а про бывать окунуться в не что рациональное.
p.s. метафизически смысл неясен, одни рефлексии.

----------


## microbe

> У меня на даче соседу под 80. В запое минимум половину каждого месяца, пока пенсия не кончится. Не самый быстрый способ самоубийства)


 Вполне возможно, но может деду нравиться алкогольное состояние.

----------


## microbe

Снова напился, алкоголь для меня последнее радость в этой жизни.

----------


## microbe

Как хорошо мне сегодня, ну напился от ничего не делания, обычно на выходных днях я занят, но тут так получилось.

----------


## microbe

Через 3-месяца будет 35-лет, чёрт побери, какой я старый уже. Так и не смог создать семью, осталось только пить.

----------


## microbe

Сегодня снова напился, ну а что больше мне делать сегодня, раз семьи нет можно и выпить. Да, слабый я на алкоголь.

----------


## microbe

Господи что я такой слабый духом стал за эти последние 9-лет? Ведь был сильнее раньше, а сейчас стал пьяным как сапля.

----------


## microbe

Осталось только отписываться в этой теме когда балдой.

----------


## microbe

Смотрю по теме частота моих сообщений увеличивается, неужели спиваюсь.

----------


## microbe

Утром проснусь далее по курю пройдусь по улице и сразу апатия, то есть хочется сразу выпить, раньше так не хотелось, а сейчас только в путь.

----------


## microbe

Не знаю что мне делать, а можно ещё выпью и так далее.

----------


## Unity

Вы и такие, как Вы - составляют мой мир - по работе, стоит только выйти за пределы офиса...
А что стоит сделать, пока ещё есть возможность? 
Найти равновесие в собственной душе. Иначе - могила. И бессмысленный загробный мир - столь же унылый, что и эта действительность...

----------


## microbe

С работы ушёл в обед выспался дома, снова проснулся выпил и понеслось по новой. Я ничего с собой подделать не могу.

----------


## Unity

Как поговаривал один мудрец: — «Предназначение вещи определяет её форму». И как говорил иной, недавно здесь бывший: «Так же наше поведение — оно полностью определено нашими Истинными целями, желаниями». Подлинными, а не декларируемыми. Никто нас не насилует, никто не понуждает Пить. Это выбор. Чёткий и осознанный, с полным пониманием всей причинно-следственной цепи: что и почему. 
В алкоголе — от чего-то прячетесь — вытерпеть Что Вы не в состоянии на трезвую голову. Итак, что это такое?
Нужно присмотреться, иначе — никак.

----------


## microbe

Мне нравиться изменённое состояние сознания, не знаю со одной стороны почему это привлекает, но с другой стороны это просто интересно. Обычное состояние сознания уже не вкалывает, когда я в первый раз выпил и мне понравилось. Когда был у черты я шибко не пил, ну выпивал иногда, но мне от алкоголя было тошно, а сейчас лучше намного стало.

----------


## Unity

То, что люди называют «изменённым состоянием сознания», на самом деле, состояние, что естественно для нас. Состояние без мысли, состояние восприимчивости и внимательности, чуткости к всему окружающему, не омрачаемое неустанно генерацией всех наших вербальных иллюзий, безо шума фонограммы вечного самообмана, что приводит к боли и страданиям, ко фрустрации и разочарованию. 
Простая механика. Сами выбираем боль (как-то борясь с скукою и пустотой своего существования) — ну и полагаем, что избрать что-нибудь иное «просто невозможно». Нет, возможно — в любой сущий миг, простым волевым усилием — этим измеряется зрелость человека, уровень его понимания и его ответственности — пред самою Жизнью и самим собой. 
Но не каждый это понимает, не каждый может поверить, не каждый готов принять ответственность — за своё же состояние. 
В этом и беда всего Человечества. Нытики мы. Глупцы. Непризнанные «драматурги»… 
Нам так нравится страдать, искать со протянутой рукой толику сочувствия, чувствовать себя плохо, вследствие чего такими особенными — чтобы привлекать внимание, чтоб о нас заботились — ибо когда мы Здоровы, когда мы Исправны — каков толк от нас, кому интересны мы? 
Вот так… Здоровье — незримо. Недуг — всегда на виду. 
Thank You for attention and your priceless time. ^_^

----------


## microbe

Я программист "Алгоритмы и структуры данных" изречение Никласа Вирта следую. Я многое познал в программирование и мне нравится это ремесло, но с другой стороны это надоело за свои 15-лет.

----------


## microbe

Почти 15-лет программирую, на самом деле устал от этого ремесла.

----------


## Unity

Раньше Вы занимались машинами, программировали компьютеры.
Теперь пришло время применить своё же искусство... к самому себе. 
Себя перепрограммировать. Или умереть и сдаться. Ни один из вариантов не является "лучшим" или "правильным": оба равносильны. Это имеет значение только для Вас.

----------


## microbe

*Unity*, нейронку трудно перепрограммировать, ибо это уровень "железа", то есть hardware, мозг ведь "прошивается" на аппаратном уровне, а не на программном.

----------


## Unity

Знаю, Сударь — что это чертовски непросто. Но оно того стоит, это вопрос жизни & смерти. 
Помните теорию? Мозг — система с примерно 85 000 000 000 нейронов. Их «матрица», их трёхмерное поле — подключены к сканнерам наших чувств. Поначалу есть одни лишь «драйвера», что автоматически управляют телом, базовыми его функциями. Остальное — программируем ну и подгружаем сами. 
Как? Согласно теории, прикосновение любой информации к зеркалу нашего сознания — тотчас изменяет структуру головного мозга — моментально порождая в нём сложные гирлянды связей между клетками. В этаких узлах, в их «форме», мозг наш (психика, душа) сохраняет данные. Если информация более не повторяется, по истечении определённого времени система «очищает память». Если же информационная «сигнатура» снова повторяется — до того, как мы «позабыли» прошлый эпизод контакта, прежняя Запись, прежняя нейронная связь укрепляется, вбирая в себя большее количество нервных клеток, таким образом, закрепляясь в памяти, становясь Знанием, условным Рефлексом.
То, что часто повторяется, мозг автоматизирует — так, со временем, во любом искусстве человек достигает великих высот — действуя «на автопилоте». Так мы учимся Всему. 
Учиться возможно — а вот забыть что-то (иль переучиться) — гораздо сложнее. 
Сознание должно быть изолированно от всех прежних «триггеров», что инициируют «стандартные наши реакции по умолчанию» (то есть, феномен страдания), — ну и постепенно выработать в себе новые и альтернативные программы. 
Иначе никак — либо оставаться заложником собственного разума до конца дней своих, день тот проклиная, когда мы родились.

----------


## microbe

Мне кажется что биохимики и нейробиологи не познают мозг на уровне функционирования сознания. Тут надо подключать квантовую физику как говаривал Роджер Пенроуз. Вообще трудно осознать наше естество на одной лишь биохимии.

----------


## microbe

Господи, неужели я стал алкоголиком?

----------


## microbe

Снова напился, а самое главное сделал алгоритм который просили и ладно. Так что заслужил выпить как никак.

----------


## Unity

День повторяет день, одни и те же причины и следствия; одни вводные и те же реакции. Вам ещё не надоело жить во этом круге, в этом Дне Сурка, глуша алкоголем боль, сигнализирующую сознание, что что-то не в порядке с жизнью?

----------


## microbe

Есть проблемы в моей жизни, но они решаемы.

----------


## Unity

Тогда для чего же пить, время прожигая во хмельном угаре? . .

----------


## microbe

Когда было меньше 23-ёх лет презирал алкашей сильно. Но вот потом всё таки познакомился с этой темой и понеслось до текущего дня. Теперь мне нравится изменённое состояние сознания, не знаю почему, ну вот нравится и всё тут, думаешь проблем нет вообще никаких в этой жизни.

----------


## Unity

Господи!.. 
Как же вы не понимаете!.. 
Состояние глубочайшего опьянения — вовсе ведь не «изменённое»!.. 
Се Естественное состояние каждого из нас, «состояние невинности», первозданного «Эдема», «золотого века», кое мы утрачиваем, попросту взрослея, просто вовлекая в игры своего ума, теряя осознанность, чуткость и внимательность, бдительность и наблюдательность, трепетную восприимчивость — с «аватара живого воплощённого Бога», с эманации самого Абсолюта постепенно инволюционируя к уровню ущербного, завсегда страдающего человеческого ego… 
Все наши «проблемы» — родом из ума, им же порождённые. Все наши страдания сотканы из Мысли. 
Этанол изменяет химию нашей плоти, это словно бы «отмычка», коя временно блокирует вечную «сансару» нашего ума, даря Пустоту, даря Чистоту, даруя нам Ясность. 
Но нет никоей необходимости в каких-либо внешних веществах. Дивная «способность» познать Пробуждение — дана каждому из нас по праву рождения — и для этого достаточно одной нашей Воли. Не нужна бутылка, шприц и тому подобное! Это Уже в нас — способность Не Спать, Не Видеть КОШМАРЫ. 
Но люди — загадочны: легче им поверить в «чудодейственную силу» некоторого «снадобья» извне, нежели раскрыть собственные крылья… Вера «в волшебную таблетку» приводит их к алкоголизму, подсаживает на иглу и приводит к мириадам прочих социальных бедствий — просто потому, что они Забыли — самих же себя, истую свою природу — ясного огня чистого сознания.

----------


## microbe

Снова навеселе, у меня это тема будет пока не найду истинный смысл бытия, а может вообще уже наверное до лампочки.

----------


## microbe

Что-то снова напился, неужели превращаюсь в алкоголика. На работе пью, трудно безпалево перед замом не спалится, ну другие программеры и сисадмины знают что накидываюсь частенько - благо что аутсорс.

----------


## microbe

Ура, ура, ура, ура... Накидался как никто другой в этом бытие.

----------


## microbe

Ничего сегодня напился, даже вещи свои забыл.

----------


## microbe

Снова напился.

----------


## microbe

Снова выпил как всегда, уже не могу остановится.

----------


## microbe

Куда время бежит - особенно когда пьяный очень быстро.

----------


## microbe

Сейчас напился от горя любви, но ещё хуже стало, так хочу увидить её снова. Но понимаю что она замужем, что делать не знаю?

----------


## Игорёк

> Сейчас напился от горя любви, но ещё хуже стало, так хочу увидить её снова. Но понимаю что она замужем, что делать не знаю?


 Надо разнообразить свой быт, ставить себе задачи и решать их, искать интересы, и общаться только с незамужними конечно)...  Бухло со временем очень коварно работает. Если выпить немного - то еще норм, но когда пьешь дальше - становится только хуже, во всяком случае в депрессии и при регулярном употреблении, так у меня происходит. Я вчера тоже выпил и очень хорошо это почувствовал. Просто ад. Так что с сегодняшнего дня решил завязать на какое-то время. Надо немного собой позаниматься и дела в порядок привести. Чего и тебе желаю )
Если интересно могу сказать какие-то свои мнения на этот счет, как сократить литражи и "улучшить" последствия, может что-то и тебе пойдет..

----------


## microbe

> общаться только с незамужними конечно)


 Я заметил давно что с замужними легче знакомится, чем со свободными. У свободных часто тараканов в голове куча, я не имею виду молодых 20-ти летних, но за 30+ это точно.




> Бухло со временем очень коварно работает. Если выпить немного - то еще норм, но когда пьешь дальше - становится только хуже, во всяком случае в депрессии и при регулярном употреблении


 Я знаю про это, но с одной стороны не могу ничего с собой подделать, так как бухло мне как-то помогает, ну хоть на время почувствовать себя ещё "живым".

----------


## Игорёк

> Я заметил давно что с замужними легче знакомится, чем со свободными. У свободных часто тараканов в голове куча, я не имею виду молодых 20-ти летних, но за 30+ это точно.


 Логично, от этого они и свободны, что ни кому не нужны. Но а что еще делать ? Страдать по тем кто занят ? Это же просто мазохизм.

----------


## microbe

> Страдать по тем кто занят ? Это же просто мазохизм.


 *Игорёк*, всё верно говришь! Сейчас познакомился с 19-ней девчонкой, я знаю что это на время, она студентка и думаю скоро кинет меня.

----------


## microbe

Сейчас на бухался и вообще на всё насрать, думаю любовь не любовь да всё по фигу, хочу просто исчезнуть.

----------


## Человек из будущего

> Сейчас на бухался и вообще на всё насрать, думаю любовь не любовь да всё по фигу, хочу просто исчезнуть.


 Прям с утра? Наверное вы не плохо живёте, раз у вас есть такая возможность.

----------


## Игорёк

Круто! Так зачем бухать ? Наслаждайся сочным молодым телом ( конечно если там все нормально ).. а побухать всегда успеешь )

----------


## microbe

Снова накидался, я не могу забыть - ибо это моя жизнь.

----------


## Игорёк

Больше 3х недель прошло.. Это еще ладно..

----------


## microbe

> Прям с утра? Наверное вы не плохо живёте, раз у вас есть такая возможность.


 Возможность есть, я частенько на работе бухой бываю. Ну программирование у меня почти на автомате даже в пьяном состояние.

----------


## User

Бухло - это зло!!! Я сам в этом не так давно убедился, когда очень сильно напугал своих родных! Как, спросите вы?
 Да очень просто, одна знакомая и до меня добралась, Белка её зовут) Сейчас смешно, но тогда и со стороны было
совершенно родным не весело. Это произошло ночью после 00 часов. Самое первое, что началось, я разговаривал с 
призраком или демоном, хз, короче. 
Он мне пообещал всего, что я пожелаю в обмен на мою душу, короче я согласился) Ближе к утру у меня под окнами
типо собралась толпа и хотели меня убить, забить. Уже утром у меня в голове появился голос, который призывал 
меня к суициду, а позже их стало еще больше, благо, что я еще не совсем того стал, мама меня отговорила. 
Я купил себе чекушку, ну думал попустит. Попустило с голосами, но с галюнами нет! Ко мне никто не приходил из 
знакомых, но я их отчетливо видел в своей комнате и даже разговаривал с ними, а они отвечали, мама вообще
замерзла, на её вопрос, что со мной я ответил, что все нормально. "С кем разговариваешь" - спросила она, 
"Со Стасом" - я ей ответил. А она мне говорит, что здесь нет никого, я говорю та вон они сидят, уже появилось еще 
человека 3. Короче говоря хлобучило и глючило меня 2 дня, я такого не хочу более повторения. Глюк еще был, что 
у меня в постели семга говорящая лежит, икрой еще поделилась)))) Сука, я бы до такого не додумался в нормальном
 состоянии. Все не бухаю, пивка 0.5 могу и то вечером. 1й раз посетила меня она (белка) этой зимой, но она такая не 
злая была, у меня автобусы и машины музыку играли в место рева мотора. Карета скорой помощи говорила, что
она людей лечит, полицейская, что бандитов ловит, пожарная - пожары тушит, вытяжка на кухне музыку играла.
 Ну в таком роде. После того как похмелился попустило все. 
Не повторяйте чужих ошибок. Чревато последствиями... Чувак из-за белки с 4го этажа выпрыгнул. через 40 минут
морг.
Я тоже забухал, т.к. расстался с женой, а она мне ещё и ребенка не дает видеть, вот и сорвался, а на хрена? А хз. 
Наоборот надо за любимого сынишку бороться, а я как лошара, думал поможет, теперь когда протрезвел, понимаю,
что мысли, поможет, это мысли дауна.

----------


## microbe

> Бухло - это зло!!! Я сам в этом не так давно убедился, когда очень сильно напугал своих родных! Как, спросите вы?
>  Да очень просто, одна знакомая и до меня добралась, Белка её зовут).


 Пушной зверёк до меня ещё не добирался, у друга была белка но он любитель беленькой, а я только крепкое пиво максимум. Знаю что синька зло! Но ничего не могу поделать.

----------


## Игорёк

Пиво еще больше чем водка мозги выворачивает.. а лучше дистиллят делать. Сколько повторять можно..

----------


## microbe

Игорёк, ну не знаю многие из запоя пивом выходят от крепкого до безалкогольного.

----------


## microbe

Опять выпил, ну а что больше делать.

----------


## Чувак

Состояние опьянения - оно ведь временное. Потом приходит расплата. Раньше было похмелье а теперь, после 35 лет - ужаснейшие отходняки. Во время них люди и вешаются, потомучто проще уйти из жизни чем это терпеть. Несколько знакомых так покончили, а некоторые умерли от болезней связанных с алкоголем. Я сейчас сижу в таком состоянии, даже встать со стула тяжело, хотя и похмелился 100 граммами. В молодости непонимаешь, каково это, просто бухаешь и не задумываешься. А сейчас если я не остановлюсь, меня ждет белая горячка. А остановиться тоже ужасно тяжело. Пью всю жизнь, первый раз попробовал в 15 лет, бросал "милион раз". Но это еще не всё, когда я пью я не работоспособен, немогу зарабатывать деньги, а без денег как известно жопа. Поджелудочная железа перестала работать, побаливают почки, печень и сердце. И самое главное - я в таком состоянии даже свою задумку осуществить не смогу. Так что завязывайте, пока не стало поздно.

----------


## microbe

Чувак, я пью с 23-ёх лет, сейчас мне 35-лет и я уже не могу ничего с собой подделать. Я сильно болею с похмелья от беленькой и портвешка. Я не пью крепкий алкоголь так что думаю не шибко приношу вред своему организму, а с другой стороны хочется бросить пить.

----------


## Игорёк

Чувак, так зачем ты пьешь до таких состояний ? Подстраивайся как-то, чтоб не пить в сопли. Вроде же ты писал что безработный, и что 4 года не было секса (могу путать) - это очень жесткие факторы, и я тебя прекрасно могу понять. Но что разве какую-то стремную работу нельзя найти ? Хотя бы для самодисциплины.. Там может и бабу встретишь. пусть даже страшную. Принцип "лучше одному, чем с кем попало" - это чисто бабская хрень. Нам лучше любая, чем многолетний токсикоз. 
Это тебе хотя бы поможет перейти с бесконтрольного пьянства на умеренное. Занимай себя делами, уставай, а пей уже перед сном, если уж так хочется - Просто тупо вырубит спать.  Сам придумай как тебе лучше.
Я вот сейчас допиваю 100 грамм, и ложусь. Вчера выпил 300, а до этого не пил несколько дней. В инете кстати есть методики по этому вопросу. И не опохмеляйся вот так сразу - это главный аргумент.

----------


## Чувак

> Вроде же ты писал что безработный


 Да это я писал. Только секса небыло не 4 а гдето 6 лет. Вчера решил завязать в очередной раз, думаю както это подкрепить кодированием даже. Курить решил продолжить, курево на мозги не влияет. Вспоминаю слова моей тётки: куришь - кури, но не вздумай пить.

----------


## путник

> Да это я писал. Только секса небыло не 4 а гдето 6 лет. Вчера решил завязать в очередной раз, думаю както это подкрепить кодированием даже. Курить решил продолжить, курево на мозги не влияет. Вспоминаю слова моей тётки: куришь - кури, но не вздумай пить.


 Решил завязать с секасом? Еще на 6 лет? Лутше курить бросай на писюна влияет.

----------


## Человек из будущего

> Чувак, я пью с 23-ёх лет, сейчас мне 35-лет и я уже не могу ничего с собой подделать. Я сильно болею с похмелья от беленькой и портвешка. Я не пью крепкий алкоголь так что думаю не шибко приношу вред своему организму, а с другой стороны хочется бросить пить.


 А ты сам пьёшь? Как мама смотрит на твоё увлечение? И что кроме выпивки совсем ничего не привлекает?

----------


## Человек из будущего

> Состояние опьянения - оно ведь временное. Потом приходит расплата. Раньше было похмелье а теперь, после 35 лет - ужаснейшие отходняки. Во время них люди и вешаются, потомучто проще уйти из жизни чем это терпеть. Несколько знакомых так покончили, а некоторые умерли от болезней связанных с алкоголем. Я сейчас сижу в таком состоянии, даже встать со стула тяжело, хотя и похмелился 100 граммами. В молодости непонимаешь, каково это, просто бухаешь и не задумываешься. А сейчас если я не остановлюсь, меня ждет белая горячка. А остановиться тоже ужасно тяжело. Пью всю жизнь, первый раз попробовал в 15 лет, бросал "милион раз". Но это еще не всё, когда я пью я не работоспособен, немогу зарабатывать деньги, а без денег как известно жопа. Поджелудочная железа перестала работать, побаливают почки, печень и сердце. И самое главное - я в таком состоянии даже свою задумку осуществить не смогу. Так что завязывайте, пока не стало поздно.


 Расскажите о белой горячке? В чем она у вас проявляется? Просто интересно мне. Говорят что много людей видят чертиков )) И при чем описывают их схожими по внешнему виду, я конечно люблю сказки, без сказок скучно.

----------


## Чувак

> Расскажите о белой горячке?


 Мои симптомы трудно описать, это какбудто бы я вижу сон, но понимаю что это жизнь. Появляются приступы отключения мозгов. Будто я это не я вовсе. Все это в трезвом состоянии, после обильного бухания. Но это еще лишь предвестники белой горячки. Настоящая горячка намного страшнее. Люди видят такие ужасы наяву, что представить не могли. Они понимают, что этого быть не может, но они это видят. И ничего с этим поделать не могут, кроме как выпить снова (белая горячка возникает только у трезвых людей после запоев). Но когда-то ведь всеравно нужно заканчивать пить. И она вернется снова.

----------


## Игорёк

Чувак, извини за невнимательность. Но я не совсем понял - работаешь ты или нет ? Я насколько помн. ты писал про маму, которая тебя кормит. И тут, в первом разделе, пишешь что платишь ипотеку и остается на еду. Вещи все-таки принципиально разные. Проясни ситуацию ?

----------


## microbe

Человек из будущего, пытаюсь завязать но пока ничего не выходит, а на счёт что интересно - давно уже ничего интересного.

----------


## Чувак

> пишешь что платишь ипотеку


 вполне реально не работать и платить ипотеку, если она не большая. Я сдаю квартиру и с этого плачу. Вот и все дела.

----------


## Игорёк

Не может аренда ипотеку покрывать. Или это разные квартиры ? Не раскрыта тема.

----------


## Чувак

Покрывает. Я только кварплату доплачиваю.
Вчера сорвался. Две недели не пил. Так себе. Ничего хорошего я не ощутил. Сейчас похмеляюсь и снова в завязку.
Сидели с друзьями пили. Ну и разговор зашел о выпиливании. Они да ладно ты, зачем тебе... А я говорю меня никто уже не остановит и не отговорит. Потомучто жизнь уже не будет прежней. Никогда.

----------


## charles_manson

И вот ты +100500 выпилишься?

----------


## charles_manson

Не верю. На этом форуме только одни "ждуны", которые ждут и верят что все разрешиться само собой.
Либо кто-то решит их проблемы. Даже с выпилом. Надоело разочаровываться в людских особях.
Хоть бы один сделал то, о чем говорит. Но это блаж..пустое.

----------


## charles_manson

И все же я прав и ты - твинк одного из модеров этого сайта, которому стало скучно и он решил немного поразвлечься, тролля других недоюзеров.

----------


## Чувак

> Хоть бы один сделал то, о чем говорит


 не веришь ну и не верь. Никто не заставляет. На земле каждые 40 секунд совершается самоубийство (в википедии прочитал).
Я такто высказаться пришел а не убеждать. а разочаровываться в людских особях это да.

----------


## charles_manson

Ты здесь 2.5 месяца. И что? Все думаешь?

----------


## Чувак

Да нет, давно уже придумал. С людьми пытаюсь общаться. Но не с такими. Думаю, разговор на этом будет окончен.

----------


## charles_manson

Согласен. Говорить более не о чем. Удачи тебе в том, что хочешь сделать. Но ты не сделаешь..

----------


## microbe

> Не верю. На этом форуме только одни "ждуны", которые ждут и верят что все разрешиться.


 Почему бы не верить что разрешиться? Наоборот форум создан чтобы отговаривать, так было из другими форумами которые канули.

----------


## Kranston

Вот не шучу нихера: женись и заведи детей! У меня самого время с 20 до 30 лет прошло в алкогольном тумане.Воспоминания об моих отжигах только периодические. В 38 женился, в 39 родился ребенок, через два года вторая... И как отрезало. Нет, я конечно нахерачиваюсь по пятницам, субботам. Но, зная, что на мне лежит ответсвенность за двух детенышей, с понедельника по пятницу устроил себе сухой закон ))) Сыну уже шесть лет, дочке четыре - держусь ))) За это время нехило продвинулся по служебной лестнице, сменил японскую помойку на хорошего европейца и жене машину купил )))

----------


## Kranston

Как говорится: Пей, но дело разумей.

----------


## Kranston

> Не верю. На этом форуме только одни "ждуны", которые ждут и верят что все разрешиться само собой.
> Либо кто-то решит их проблемы. Даже с выпилом. Надоело разочаровываться в людских особях.
> Хоть бы один сделал то, о чем говорит. Но это блаж..пустое.


 А ты детка, здесь что делаешь? Я на этом форуме с 2008 года примерно и помню дохера как выпилившихся, так и нашедших силу жить. Если троллить пришел, так у тебя интеллекта маловато для этого..

----------


## Игорёк

Kranston, а сейчас то что заглянул ? По инерции ?)

----------


## microbe

Уже второй день квасю.

----------


## microbe

> Как говорится: Пей, но дело разумей.


 Вот в этом и проблема.

----------


## microbe

Второй день залип, я пью почти через 5-7 дней, чувствую что дегрдирую в умственно.

----------


## mertvec

Буду предпринимать вторую попытку выйти из полузапоя. 

В этот раз были - Сибиттер (барахло), какая-то безпородная Медовуха (тоже ерунда, по вкус чуть лучше), Амаретто (взял по ошибке, не глядя, - там же всего 25% =( ), Арарат 5 (ну так себе...), Самбука (горький сахарный сироп - больше никогда!).

Нормальный алкоголь денег стоит немеряных. =( 

Производительность моего труда просела конкретно.

Это такое дно, от которого можно оттолкнуться и чуть-чуть привсплыть, на какое-то время.

И ещё кое что - от вождения автомобиля под градусом никакого удовольствия. Но это даже хорошо.

----------


## microbe

Снова накидался, уже трудно что-то ведать. Мертвец, я такой жёсткий алкоголь не выпиваю, ибо только крепкое пиво max.

----------


## mertvec

С пива потом в сортир не набегаешься. =) Да и почки/печень весь этот объём перерабатывают потом. Лучше меньше, да крепче. А что до вкуса - то мне что пиво не нравится, что крепкое. Только крепкого алкоголя немного надо, чтобы нормально запьянеть. Потерпел глотка 3-4 и почти весь вечер спокойный.

----------


## microbe

На счёт по маленькому это да, ну а как больше.

----------


## Игорёк

microbe, я уже говорил в какой-то из тем. Если ты думаешь что пиво безобиднее крепкого алкоголя, то ты глубоко заблуждаешься. Пиво - один из самых коварных и вредных напитков, как для психики, так и для здоровья. Переходи на дистилляты, и через месяц-другой поймешь что к чему.

----------


## microbe

Я пил раньше водяру и коньяк, а сейчас просто не охотно, ибо в хлам пьяный не адекватно себя виду.
p.s. причину лучше не говорить...

----------


## microbe

Как быть пью водяру, а завтра на работу, помогите...

----------


## jeri

Расслабься и получай удовольствие,а завтра приготовься умереть

----------


## Unity

Примерно всё то же, что и спать хронически по три часа в сутки...
Держись...

----------


## microbe

jeri, я чуть не помер, всё больше с похмелья на работу не выйду, это водяру долго выветривается по сравнению с пивом, проснулся утром и всё равно пьяноват, на работе мне говорили что смурной)

----------


## Человек из будущего

> jeri, я чуть не помер, всё больше с похмелья на работу не выйду, это водяру долго выветривается по сравнению с пивом, проснулся утром и всё равно пьяноват, на работе мне говорили что смурной)


 друг ты шо перед работой тоже употребляешь? смурной? а координация как? запах посторонний?

----------


## microbe

По мне трудно выявить что пьян, наверное это спорт даёт о себе знать, ещё будучи подростком занимался разными единоборствами, акробатикой, боксом. Чтобы быть на уровне хлама мне надо не спать сутки и выпить много водяры или залпом. Хоть масса всего 71-кг. На счёт запаха ну это просто, у меня даже глаза не выдают опьянение как у некоторых и лицо не краснеет и т.п.

----------


## Игорёк

microbe, просто у тебя стаж относительно маленький. Всё будет, погоди..

----------


## microbe

Игорёк, верно говоришь, мне также говорят и друзья.

----------


## microbe

Накидался сегодня снова, блин пролил полтора литра крепкого пива, такое ощущение что пространство даже против чтобы я пил.

----------


## Unity

Ну конечно против.)
Истина - не в алкоголе и не в ещё большем омрачении своего и без того повреждённого экрана сознания.
Истина - это держаться - выстоять супротив ветра! Стоять и смело смотреть в лицо - аду и хищным зверям, кои ежедневно армией выходят из недр подсознания, страша, искушая, вдохновляя "выпить и забыться"!..
Ложь, фейк и полная чушь!
Можно выпивать хоть каждый новый день в году - но проблемы се не устранит. Лишь усугубит. 
Это понимает каждый на этом ******ом Форуме.

----------


## Человек из будущего

> Накидался сегодня снова, блин пролил полтора литра крепкого пива, такое ощущение что пространство даже против чтобы я пил.


 Ты же умный чувак, программист, зачем ты это делаешь? Руки ноги и голова на месте, почему не можешь взять себя в руки?

----------


## microbe

Алкоголь даёт о себе знать!

----------


## Человек из будущего

> Алкоголь даёт о себе знать!


  У меня родная сестра от этого умерла в этом году, ну и от дряни психотропной, я знаю что с этим искушением трудно бороться, если ты уже подсел на это. Надо разрывать этот круг, иначе это приведёт к полной деградации.

----------


## microbe

Сегодня вышел пасти коров и овец, ну а что фрилансить это не помешает. Одна проблема, пасу в горах, коз не брал ибо и так накладно.

----------


## microbe

Бляха баран один теряет сознание, уже два раза его тормошил, чем то похоже на эпилепсию.

----------


## microbe

Я наверное единственный кто работает пастухом и программистом одновременно. Пасти коров и овец тяжело, овцы токо и бегут на горы, а коровы разбегаются в разные стороны на равнине. Ничего попробую выдержать, ибо в прошлом спортсмен.

----------


## microbe

Взял с собой вино, сейчас пью главное стадо не упустить.

----------


## microbe

Из-за этого вина бросил стадо, ну всё решил больше не пасти, тяжко это дело. Буду фрилансить.

----------


## turtl

> Из-за этого вина бросил стадо, ну всё решил больше не пасти, тяжко это дело. Буду фрилансить.


 Стадо большое? Тогда тебе лошадь надо, как настоящему пастуху. А лет тебе сколько?

----------


## microbe

Я просто попробовал пасти ради эксперимента. Смогу или нет, понял что не могу. Это тяжко, лучше буду по клавиатуре стучать. Мне почти 36-лет.

----------


## turtl

> Я просто попробовал пасти ради эксперимента. Смогу или нет, понял что не могу. Это тяжко, лучше буду по клавиатуре стучать. Мне почти 36-лет.


 А почему хотя бы мерина не дают? Хоть не бегать... А фрилансёр по какой специализации?

----------


## microbe

Программирование, сейчас в основном на PHP и js. Не нужно привязываться к одному языку программирования, ибо это инструмент, а не сама цель.

----------


## Человек из будущего

> Программирование, сейчас в основном на PHP и js. Не нужно привязываться к одному языку программирования, ибо это инструмент, а не сама цель.


 Я эти языки изучал, и даже пытался писать на них, но сейчас нет необходимости изобретать велосипед, можно уже готовые движки дорабатывать для себя, и в JS также есть JQuery, +AJAX тоже очень дополняет работу.

----------


## microbe

Это не языки программирования, а детская шалость, если что. Просто сейчас хотят кроссплатформенными сделать web-приложения из браузера особенно на front-end именно javascript, из-за этого платят не хило. Я то вообще-то программист C/C++ в последний раз работал над проектом виртуальной машинной. С js познакомился в 2005-году когда переводил проект из ISAPI C++ на js ASP с другой стороны продуктивность выше у лёгких языков, с другой стороны становишься валенком.

----------


## microbe

AJAX и jQuery это всё браузер который использует библиотеки написанные на c/c++, а браузер это приложение уровня пользователя, отсюда следует что это всё просто, а не хардкор, ибо это производное уже от обычного приложения уровня пользователя. Простые программеры даже не понимают как их уровень абстракции уже далёк даже от ОС. Когда их спрашиваешь про MMU и DMA, они в ступоре, даже что кольца-ring они не ведают. Простенькие ЯП это то что многие программеры C/C++ с большим опытом сами делали в том числе и я. Просто для бизнеса важное быстрое решение и как можно экономичнее, чем нанимать C/C++ программистов, проще нанять C# и Java, а ещё лучше js.

----------


## Unity

Вот Вы такой Умный - технарь, в силах программировать сложные машины, задавать тот алгоритм и способ, посредством которого компьютер станет обрабатывать входящие данные...
Ну так почему не в силах Вы... перепрограммировать систему своего ума, собственного естества?
Та же ведь машина, те же драйвера, некая причина, некоторые следствие, некие настройки реакций на некий раздражитель.
Мы и есть Это. 
Сложные автоматы. Гомеостаты. Живые устройства.
Налицо поломка - коль Вы постоянно Пьёте!.. 
Это просто Бегство от реальности. 
Что же в ней Вас настолько ранит, что Вы уж не можете остановиться - всегда убегать?..
Некие параметры системы реальности.
Некие предустановленные параметры реагирования.
Выпить. Убежать...
Если - то. 
Если что? Что Вас понуждает опять и опять вводить себя в бессознательность, вводить в тело Яд, дабы позабыться?..
Встречу с чем таким так Вы избегаете?..

----------


## Человек из будущего

> Это не языки программирования, а детская шалость, если что. Просто сейчас хотят кроссплатформенными сделать web-приложения из браузера особенно на front-end именно javascript, из-за этого платят не хило. Я то вообще-то программист C/C++ в последний раз работал над проектом виртуальной машинной. С js познакомился в 2005-году когда переводил проект из ISAPI C++ на js ASP с другой стороны продуктивность выше у лёгких языков, с другой стороны становишься валенком.


 Это облегчает определенные задачи, конечно это не полноценные языки программирования, это всё комплекты для определённых задач. Не понятно почему вы с таким набором знаний, так деградируете с алкоголем. Вам бы уже в пору свой инстаграм, телеграм, вк создать и наслаждаться жизнью где-нибудь на мальдивах или в майами, а вы где-то в деревне хвосты коровам крутите и пьёте пиво и водку, или что там еще, ну в общем дурман для ума. Может вы хотите затормозить деятельность своих полушарий, мозги вам просто мешают обрести покой?

----------


## brusnika

Человек из будущего, а почему вы решили, что создавать и вести свой инстаграм, вк и прочие  иллюзорные, никому не нужные страницы в интернете, коих миллиарды, это и есть показатель прогресса? И валяться с голой жопой на мальдивах? Как по мне, это всё иллюзия, деградация  и пустота абсолютная умов человеческих, которые этим занимаются. И таких пустых людей сейчас миллионы. 
А в деревне, кстати, не только хвосты коровам крутят. Это всё стереотипы, изжившие себя давно. В деревне можно просто по-человечески отдыхать, наслаждаясь природой и жить достойно там.

----------


## Человек из будущего

блин писал сообщение и стёрлось все... ааа

----------


## Человек из будущего

> Человек из будущего, а почему вы решили, что создавать и вести свой инстаграм, вк и прочие  иллюзорные, никому не нужные страницы в интернете, коих миллиарды, это и есть показатель прогресса? И валяться с голой жопой на мальдивах? .


  Речь о другом, посыл моего сообщения был в том, что человек имеет хорошие способности к программированию, и мог бы хорошо реализоваться как разработчик, но почему-то уходит от своего таланта, зарывает его в землю. И я не считаю полезные программы бессмысленным занятием, можно много хороших программ создать. Тот же ватцап, которым я пользуюсь для обмена данными, общения. Что касается деревни, то я там часто бываю, и знаю как там живут. Я туда ездию помогать  бабуле, которой уже как 80 лет, и она уже почти не ходит. Я там всегда чем-то занят. Кошу траву, меняю краны, делаю розетки, антенну, телевизор, забор, что-то выкапываю или сажаю.

----------


## microbe

Время одиночек уже давно закончилась, сейчас без сообщества ничего нового не создать слишком много сейчас девайсов и платформ чтобы охватить в одиночку это не под силу никому. Это многим кажется что обладая знаниями и практикой можно свернуть горы, но это не так, тут креативность, воображение и внимательность нужно иметь. Вот придумал Пажитнов "Тетрис", вот как можно придумать какую-нибудь новую логическую игру которой сейчас нет вообще?  Что-то придумать новое это мега-сложность.

----------


## Человек из будущего

Ну так ты же мозг, вот возьми и придумай, а то мозги есть, но ты их сливаешь. Найди себе такого же идейного человека, а вдруг? Хотя судя по твоему настроению, ты даже в стакане воды увидишь не напиток от жажды, а хлорку в ней, или грязный стакан... ну в общем суть ты понял ) Без обид.

----------


## microbe

Предлагали уже некоторые заняться реверс-ижинирингом в команде и другие проекты, да мне это не интересно как и криптография. У меня мозг не может ничего нового выдать, кроме проторенных дорожек.

----------


## microbe

Выпил пока никто не видел, главное до уровня хлама не дойти.

----------


## User

Товарищ мой отошел в мир иной из-за этого шмурдяка, бухла, пойла, бырла как хочешь называй. 
Говорили ему, чтоб подвязал. Он даже закодировался, 3 месяца продержался и по новой в запой. Организм такие 
эксперименты не одобряет.

----------


## Wasted

Зависимость это такая страшная в своей силе вещь, можно говорить человеку что угодно, а он будет сидеть, кивать и думать, где взять.

----------


## Чувак

Ктсати тоже люблю в одного, в гараже в погребе да! Особенно летом когда на улице жара, а в погребе прохладно! В кустах ещё, в заброшенных домах...вообщем где нет никого. Но последнее время мне уже совсем не хорошо с этого дела. Удовольствия почти нет, зато мозги отключаются напрочь. А на следующий день совсем плохо, приходится похмеляться. Получается замкнутый круг.

----------


## Wasted

Значит, вы не алкоголик, вот и ответ.

----------


## Kales

Похоже на то.. исключить из рядов доблестных алкоголиков. Эх, наши ряды жидеют..
Алкоголь хоть как-то успокаивает, даже настроение улучшается, без него хоть на стенку лезь.. я пью из постоянного только некрепкое, и не сказать, что много, так, чтобы отпустило только.

----------


## Wasted

И успокаивает, и веселит, и душевные раны лечит, и проблемы купирует. Вот только принимать его нужно постоянно, а если остановиться — мрак и ужас наваливаются стократно...

----------


## Wasted

Вы же ответили на этот вопрос выше: алкоголик тем и отличается от пьяницы, что не может остановиться, ему каждое утро жизненно нужен похмел.
Выбор напитков абсолютно неважен, можно и на пиве спиться.

----------


## Wasted

Я тоже пил, чтобы уйти от реальности. Вначале, чтобы она стала лучше, чтобы мне в ней было легко и весело, а позже начал просто ее выключать, выпадать из нее хотя бы на время. Да, предрасположенность тоже была, все предки по отцовской бухали. Почему именно алкоголь? Да потому, что он разрешен, хотя и чудовищно вреден. От гашиша меня вставляло гораздо приятней и без никакого похмелья, но уехать на зону на пятнадцать лет совсем неохота.

----------


## Чувак

Как то раз по работе поехал к клиенту на дом, и у него такая типичная квартира алкаша. Не обращай внимание говорит, я бухаю. Я: а что бросить никак? Он: а зачем, я бухал, бухаю и буду бухать. Сорее всего он хотел сказать "мне уже наплевать на всё, Чувак, я просто жду смерти".

----------


## Wasted

Я когда бухаю, тоже плюю на смерть, даже жду ее, призываю.

----------


## Чувак

Всё верно. Откажет какой-нибудь орган. У меня отказывают мозги. Такчто как способ это такое себе.

----------


## Wasted

Ну так да, как и со всем остальным, кто-то из пистолета стреляется намеренно, а у кого-то вышло неудачное сэлфи, бгг.

Ну как сказать не сразу приводит, это уж кому как повезёт. От цирроза — да, умирать долго и мучительно, от рака желудка или пищевода тоже. Захлебнуться же рвотой в отключке вообще не больно, например. Немножко помучиться придется, если сердце откажет. Но вообще это все вилами по воде писано, гораздо страшнее перспектива получить инсульт и кататься в коляске, вот это вызывает неподдельный ужас. А вероятность такого выше, мне кажется.

----------


## Чувак

> гораздо страшнее перспектива получить инсульт и кататься в коляске


 Я общался с таким человеком. Он не в коляске, но ходит с палочкой. С его слов: пришёл из Афгана. Многие из сослуживцев подсели на афганский героин. А я стал пить. Не мог быть трезвым ни часа. В 35 лет ударил инсульт. Парализовало часть меня. Больше я этой хрени в рот не возьму. Купи мне сигарет, пожалуйста.

----------


## Kales

> А я стал пить. Не мог быть трезвым ни часа. В 35 лет ударил инсульт. Парализовало часть меня. Больше я этой хрени в рот не возьму. Купи мне сигарет, пожалуйста.


 Один из моих страхов, что от бесконечной пьянки моего батю инсульт накроет и мне придется за ним ухаживать. Был бы нормальный отец, который в свое время меня на ноги поставил, - без вопросов, а тут вроде как я дочь, и это единственный, но мегааргумент, обязана, и знаю, что гребаное чувство ответственности не даст отказаться, хотя внутренне буду все это ненавидеть.

----------


## Wasted

> Я общался с таким человеком. Он не в коляске, но ходит с палочкой. С его слов: пришёл из Афгана. Многие из сослуживцев подсели на афганский героин. А я стал пить. Не мог быть трезвым ни часа. В 35 лет ударил инсульт. Парализовало часть меня. Больше я этой хрени в рот не возьму. Купи мне сигарет, пожалуйста.


 
Вот того же самого боюсь. А если сильно накроет, то и Су не в состоянии буду сделать. Ну нахрен такую перспективу.

----------


## Wasted

> Один из моих страхов, что от бесконечной пьянки моего батю инсульт накроет и мне придется за ним ухаживать. Был бы нормальный отец, который в свое время меня на ноги поставил, - без вопросов, а тут вроде как я дочь, и это единственный, но мегааргумент, обязана, и знаю, что гребаное чувство ответственности не даст отказаться, хотя внутренне буду все это ненавидеть.


 Моя ма того же боится.

----------


## miui

рюмочка коньячка за ужином перед сном, да чтоб посидеть минутку после выпитого, не закусывая, чувствуя, как теплая горечь опускается от груди до живота - ничего лучше в этом мире нет  :Smile:

----------


## Wasted

> рюмочка коньячка за ужином перед сном, да чтоб посидеть минутку после выпитого, не закусывая, чувствуя, как теплая горечь опускается от груди до живота - ничего лучше в этом мире нет


 
Это очень приятно, согласен. Когда получается пить малыми дозами, это кайф!

----------


## miui

> Это очень приятно, согласен. Когда получается пить малыми дозами, это кайф!


  Есть такие люди, которые не могут пить большими дозами - организм очень тяжело переносит последствия) Помню, лет 10 назад выпили с человеком на двоих литр водки и по бутылке пива - человек на следующее утро на работу пошел, а я два дня в себя прийти не мог, рвоту остановить не получалось, пришлось вызывать на дом знакомого врача и капельницу ставить :Smile:

----------


## Wasted

> Есть такие люди, которые не могут пить большими дозами - организм очень тяжело переносит последствия) Помню, лет 10 назад выпили с человеком на двоих литр водки и по бутылке пива - человек на следующее утро на работу пошел, а я два дня в себя прийти не мог, рвоту остановить не получалось, пришлось вызывать на дом знакомого врача и капельницу ставить


 
Это лишь дело практики, поверьте моему опыту))))
Хотя практически сразу я начал большими и хоть бы хны. Так бы может все было по-другому.

----------


## microbe

Чего-то снова начал накладывать на алкоголь, проект закончил и снова цель потерял. По себе знаю если есть цель, не важно какая - то алкоголь вообще неохотно. У меня цель - это работа над интересным проектом, вот тогда алкоголь посылаю на три буквы, ну может только не крепкое пиво иногда)))

----------


## turtl

> Чего-то снова начал накладывать на алкоголь, проект закончил и снова цель потерял. По себе знаю если есть цель, не важно какая - то алкоголь вообще неохотно. У меня цель - это работа над интересным проектом, вот тогда алкоголь посылаю на три буквы, ну может только не крепкое пиво иногда)))


 Фрилансёром? Бывает и интересно да. Только заработки у меня маленькие. Полторы тысячи в день это мало. А у тебя сколько в день получается кода работаешь над проектом? И на каком сайте фрилансёров пасёшься? Я на https://kwork.ru/new 
Он бесплатный.

----------


## microbe

Хрень написал, кому это надо? Кроме меня? Лучше ничего не писать когда пьяный.

----------


## Phenex.New episode

> Канадская компания...


 Небрежно, как будто между прочим бросил он… 
Они, наверное, прочитали все твои трактаты на этом форуме и решили, что лучшего специалиста им не найти…)

----------


## microbe

Феникс, вот так бывает у программистов знаешь одни языки,  а устраиваешься на другие. Я вообще-то C/C++ программист и ASM-intel хорошо знаю так что мне не трудно освоить любой язык программирования, даже функциональные F#, Haskell, Erlang и т.п. Благо сейчас на C++14/17 лучше ведать, многие приёмы SFINAE при появление концептов в C++20 уйдут в небытие. Сейчас хочу полностью уйти в node.js и php7 laravel.

----------


## tempo

Выпей, добрая подружка,
Зрящая в нощи чертей,
Выпей с горя; где же кружка?
Сердцу будет веселей.
(c)

----------


## microbe

Мне интересно как пьют водку вместе с пищей? Я вообще не могу пить любой алкоголь когда принимаю еду. Понимаю когда пьёшь водяру и закусываешь томатным соком, рассолом, рыбой и т.д. Но часто смотрю в фильмах как пьют водяру когда едят. Это вообще жесть ибо водка на вкус гавно и пища становится гавном.

----------


## Wasted

> Мне интересно как пьют водку вместе с пищей? Я вообще не могу пить любой алкоголь когда принимаю еду. Понимаю когда пьёшь водяру и закусываешь томатным соком, рассолом, рыбой и т.д. Но часто смотрю в фильмах как пьют водяру когда едят. Это вообще жесть ибо водка на вкус гавно и пища становится гавном.


 
Сразу видно умудренного опытом человека))
Я пью водку как воду, даже не запиваю, о закуске речь вообще не идёт.

----------


## microbe

Пить водку как воду без закуски и я могу, но ничего в этом не вижу хорошего. На другой день наступает жесть после этого, так что лучше водку вообще не пить.

----------


## Wasted

> Пить водку как воду без закуски и я могу, но ничего в этом не вижу хорошего. На другой день наступает жесть после этого, так что лучше водку вообще не пить.


 
Да ну нахер! Просто продолжаешь пить водку))))))

----------


## microbe

Не-ее запой это не мой случай, а то может пушной зверёк постучатся.

----------


## Wasted

> Не-ее запой это не мой случай, а то может пушной зверёк постучатся.


 

По-моему, так ты уже в запое))))

----------


## microbe

Как можно пить, если я уже пьяный в хлам.

----------


## tempo

1 января – День святого мученика Вонифатия.

Сей муж до обретения святости был зело славен склонностию к винопитию, посему и поныне алкостраждущие поминают его как заступника и жгут свечки пучками, моляся об исцелении от  :Smile: 

С Новым Годом, дорогие товарисчи, урра!

----------


## Wasted

> 1 января – День святого мученика Вонифатия.
> 
> Сей муж до обретения святости был зело славен склонностию к винопитию, посему и поныне алкостраждущие поминают его как заступника и жгут свечки пучками, моляся об исцелении от 
> 
> С Новым Годом, дорогие товарисчи, урра!


 А в чём он был мученик? Что бросил пить?

Всех с наступающим, кто ещё жив!!!! Если кто и надумал уйти, то сегодня это можно и отложить!

----------


## tempo

От тут, например, написано, как он, сколько и когда:
https://doctorsos.ru/molitvy-i-zagov...u-ot-pyanstva/

----------


## Wasted

> От тут, например, написано, как он, сколько и когда:
> https://doctorsos.ru/molitvy-i-zagov...u-ot-pyanstva/


 По легенде великомученик Вонифатий до обращения в христианство сам страдал от пьянства, разврата
Источник: https://doctorsos.ru/molitvy-i-zagov...u-ot-pyanstva/

Бгг, а мне так можно? Чтобы при жизни искупить?
Ай, короче, ну что вы тут разливаете церковный елей, не к этому месту пристало бы.

----------


## tempo

Отчего ж не в тему? У каждого типа греховодников есть свой святой, специализировавшийся на конкретном грехе.
Это очень удобно  :Wink:

----------


## Kales

Хэлп практически! Что-то непонятное: нет желания пить и даже выпивать, раньше апатия тоже бывала, но до такой степени не доходила. Понимаю, что хоть какая-то радость пропала.. бывало такое у кого-нибудь, это проходит?

----------


## June

> нет желания пить и даже выпивать


 Я с этим всю жизнь живу, и не считаю проблемой)

----------


## Wasted

> Хэлп практически! Что-то непонятное: нет желания пить и даже выпивать, раньше апатия тоже бывала, но до такой степени не доходила. Понимаю, что хоть какая-то радость пропала.. бывало такое у кого-нибудь, это проходит?


 
Бывало. Проходит))

----------


## tempo

фонарь куда-то к чёрту убежал ...
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q0JKvubWJnw

----------

